# HR20-700: 0x15C - Discussion/Issues



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

National Release: 05/15/2007
Manufacturer 700 - 0x15C

Release Notes: http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=87754

_CE - Discussion/Issues (0x15a):_ http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=87386

*PLEASE DONT POST... DIDN'T GET IT, or GOT IT tracking posts in this thread, they are subject to deletion*

*National Release:*
All HR20-700s should have 0x15C by 05/16/2007

*The more detail the better* Simply put... the more detail you can provide the better the feedback.

*Revision History: (Note Builds that did not go national, are no longer listed)*
*HR20-700*

Version 0x145 (03/29/2007): *Discussion Thread*
Version 0x13e (03/21/2007): *Discussion Thread*
Version 0x134 (02/28/2007): *Discussion Thread*
Version 0x12a (02/10/2007): *Discussion Thread*
Version 0x120 (02/02/2007): *Discussion Thread*
Version 0x11b (01/23/2007): *Discussion Thread*
Version 0x10b (12/20/2006): *Discussion Thread*
Version 0xFA (11/22/2006): *Discussion Thread*
Version 0xEF (11/15/2006): *Discussion Thread*
Version 0xE3 (10/19/2006): *Discussion Thread*
Version 0xDC (10/11/2006): *Discussion Thread*
Version 0xD8 (10/04/2006): *Discussion Thread*
Version 0xD1 (09/26/2006): *Discussion Thread*
Version 0xCC (09/16/2006): *Discussion Thread Issue Thread*
Version 0xBE (09/01/2006): *Discussion Thread Issue Thread*


*The Original HR20 Review Thread*
http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=61862

*Tips and Tricks Threads*
Official Tips and Tricks
Unoffical Tips and Tricks v2.9

*Unoffical Feature Request Survey*
http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=80600

*Unoffical eSATA Feature Discussion*
http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=66201


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

Started playback of a new MPEG-4 recording from the List. As often happens, it wasn't cued properly to the start of the recording, so I hit the Replay button in an attempt to back up to 0:00. Every time I clicked Replay, the recording would skip ahead 6 seconds, instead of back. This happened for about 5 consecutive clicks before it actually started going backwards. Once I clicked all the way back, The Replays started going forward again, instead of just doing nothing. Behavior is repeatable. First noticed under 015A. /s


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

numeric channel changes still are it or miss..banner show correct channel number & worked on second attempt [3].
Using native, front panel still doesn't show correct HD resolution. Changing from HBO HD to local HD shows 720p for 1080i SAT feed. back to HBO & back again to NBC, shows correct front panel light.
So same as it has been....no change.


----------



## Spanky_Partain (Dec 7, 2006)

Issue - Off-Air 1: OK, Acquired at 0% and Off-Air 2: OK, Acquired at 0%

Issue Priority - Low
Can it be Duplicated – Yes
Steps to Duplicate - Download new Firmware, Run System Test
Frequency of Issue - Every time
First Noticed - Elvis Download
Work Around – Change channel to Local HD, start record, change channel to another Local HD. The Acquired Signal strength returns to 100%.
Notes – The record must be started on one or OTA 2 will not get refreshed, it will stay at 0%

Current FW - 0x15C
How FW was Obtained - Forced on 5/15/2007
Has RBR been done - No
Amount of time this FW has been running - 2 Hours

Date of Install - 10/2006
HR20 Force Reboot after FW Update - No
OTA Type - Outside Antenna in Attic
Type of Sat Dish - 5LNB AT9, Two line feed to HR20 tuners, 3 other D* boxes in house, Unknown type of connection hardware to other boxes
HR20 Replaced - No, original installed equipment
HR20 Full Reset - Never
HR20 Networked - Yes, via wireless bridge
HR20 HDMI Connection - HDMI using HDMI-DVI Gender Bender plug to DVI cable
HR20 Component Connection - Not Used
HR20 S-Video Connection - Not Used
HR20 Native Mode Setting - On
HR20 Phone Connection - Yes, all the time
HR20 Fiber Audio Connection - Used via Monster Fiber Cable
HR20 RCA Audio Connection - Not Used
HR20 Dolby Setting - On
HR20 Internal Temp - ~122
HR20 Install Environment - Closed Cabinet with Intake/Exhaust Fans
HR20 Zip Code - 78641

Priority Rating:
Critical - System is DEAD, must be returned to D*. Everything has been tried to get system working. Consulted with dbstalk for suggestions/solutions
High - System is locked/BSOD/Lost Recordings. Cannot use system.
Medium - System still functional. Problems seen and some functions do not work.
Low - Annoying issue. System still functional.
Enhancement - Not a part of design. Would be a nice thing to have.
__________________


----------



## dj76116 (Jan 19, 2007)

Well, since an audio improvement wasn't listed in the update notes, I can see why I didn't get one. After installing 2 more speakers The stereo is behaving listing channels DD or PCM. as an added bonus, the HD programming commercial audio and some from the local channels started playing on these 2 speakers. So I have audio, ut just on 2 speakers in the middle. 
I have no issues with the update as far as resolution display, deleted programming. or 75% of the issues others are having, I don't have any of them and can't see why if you line up 25 HR20-700's, do an update, at least 1/2 will have issues?!? Unles they're banked around in shipping or poory made/installed.

Dunno. Thanks for listening.


----------



## toddrohner (Jun 14, 2006)

As posted here received download overnight. All recordings, links, and settings have been wiped.

Steps taken to attempt to restore recordings (in order taken).
- red button reset
- power cycle
- download of software

None of these steps restored recording.


----------



## lucky13 (Nov 27, 2006)

Checked my 2 HR20s after reading of the NR. Got 15C on both after 4 AM. But both were back in Standby (lights off) after the DL. Just as I left 'em last night.


----------



## Diana C (Mar 30, 2007)

Coincidentally, I attached a 750GB eSATA drive last evening. I programmed about 6 hours of single event recordings to occur from last night through mid-day today (as far as the guide had been built out at the time).

The update happened at 5:26am and all to-do items after that time are gone. The two recordings that happened before then are on disk and playable.

Update: I shut down the HR20, turned off the eSATA drive, restarted the HR20 (IOW, I switched back to the internal drive) and all the recordings there are intact. So, the only thing I lost was 2 items on the ToDo list on the eSATA drive. Might have been a guide inconsistency, given that the eSATA was still being loaded with the guide at the time of the update.


----------



## garskjt15 (Jan 22, 2007)

Any word on if this new update corrected anyone's HDMI connection issues?
I'll have to check if my HDMI is working when I get home from work.


----------



## Herdfan (Mar 18, 2006)

"Improvement to 4xFF"

I would love to know what they "improved" because it still doesn't work worth a [email protected]#$.


----------



## jcdUCLA (Oct 30, 2006)

Got the update this am, all my recordings are gone. 
Reset unit... still not recordings
power cycle... still none.
download software ... nope.

very discouraging......

JCD


----------



## steff3 (Jun 12, 2006)

jcdUCLA said:


> Got the update this am, all my recordings are gone.
> Reset unit... still not recordings
> power cycle... still none.
> download software ... nope.
> ...


This is not good news :nono2:


----------



## mikeinthekeys (Feb 10, 2007)

Two units updated at 5:15 this morning... UI seems faster, particularly in System menus. All recordings and ToDo list intact. Sorry to here some of you lost programming... maybe it won't be widespread.


----------



## markrubi (Oct 12, 2006)

Herdfan said:


> "Improvement to 4xFF"
> 
> I would love to know what they "improved" because it still doesn't work worth a [email protected]#$.


IMO the only way to truely fix it will be with faster processors.


----------



## Conky (Apr 17, 2007)

So, with Showcase now national on the HR20, does that mean we are going to actually start seeing content on it?


----------



## ajiovine (Dec 19, 2006)

Ah, the update zapped my HR20. The box wouldn't move beyond the receiving info from the satellite page. I called customer service and after resetting several times, they tried to get the box to reformat itself. Still, a no go. In the end, they told me that the software update did something to the box.

A new HR20 is heading my way in 3 to 5 days. They told me that since I have the protection plan, the cost is zero.

That's my story on this software update.


----------



## markrubi (Oct 12, 2006)

I did not force an upgrade early last night due to fear of losing recordings. I had this happen when I went from 15a back to the previous national release. I only lost the shows recorded under 15a though. My SL's were still intact. I awoke on the sofa around 345 am cst and it was downloading. All seems to work about the same.


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

Initiated a forced recording of Today show while watching it live on WNBC HD (MPEG-4). List showed a 1:44 recording. When I went to play it, start was cued at about 1:35 into the recording. Tried to rewind back to the beginning and could not get below 1:16 by any means. Went back to the list. Hit play again. Recording cued briefly at 0:00 and showed a full 1:44 orange bar, but then immediately advanced to 1:16. Further attempts to RW below 1:16 failed again. I then gave up and deleted the recording. /s


----------



## markrubi (Oct 12, 2006)

ajiovine said:


> Ah, the update zapped my HR20. The box wouldn't move beyond the receiving info from the satellite page. I called customer service and after resetting several times, they tried to get the box to reformat itself. Still, a no go. In the end, they told me that the software update did something to the box.
> 
> A new HR20 is heading my way in 3 to 5 days. They told me that since I have the protection plan, the cost is zero.
> 
> That's my story on this software update.


Why should you have to pay anything for a leased box replacement? I dont have the protection plan. It's their box and if they want me to remain a sub when my box dies they better get me one at no addtional cost.


----------



## thegamer36 (Dec 15, 2006)

markrubi said:


> Why should you have to pay anything for a leased box replacement? I dont have the protection plan. It's their box and if they want me to remain a sub when my box dies they better get me one at no addtional cost.


I agree with you on that point...I would never pay for a box. The cable company would never charge me. I can just bring it in and get a new one. They better ship it out overnight as well. It was their issue not yours.


----------



## bobnielsen (Jun 29, 2006)

markrubi said:


> Why should you have to pay anything for a leased box replacement? I dont have the protection plan. It's their box and if they want me to remain a sub when my box dies they better get me one at no addtional cost.


There is no charge for the receiver, but if you are out of the warranty period and don't have the protection plan you will be charged for shipping ($20, I think).


----------



## Conky (Apr 17, 2007)

ajiovine said:


> Ah, the update zapped my HR20. The box wouldn't move beyond the receiving info from the satellite page. I called customer service and after resetting several times, they tried to get the box to reformat itself. Still, a no go. In the end, they told me that the software update did something to the box.
> 
> A new HR20 is heading my way in 3 to 5 days. They told me that since I have the protection plan, the cost is zero.
> 
> That's my story on this software update.


I cannot think of any logical reason for DirecTV not replacing a defective leased reciever that was "bricked" as a result of their doing. Imagine one their techs coming out to update your box. He ends up breaking your box
and tells you that a new one will cost x-amount of dollars to replace, but since you have the "Protection Plan" he won't charge you a thing. Tony Soprano ain't got nothin' on DirecTV.


----------



## finaldiet (Jun 13, 2006)

This upgrade was bad for me. Havn't had any problems till now. My local MPEG-4 looked terrible. Not in HD. Even the OTA channels are bad. Screen is now slow when changing channels and comes up black for a second and getting 771 searching on several channels before they actually come up. How do you go back to last update? This one is BAD!


----------



## Ken S (Feb 13, 2007)

ajiovine said:


> Ah, the update zapped my HR20. The box wouldn't move beyond the receiving info from the satellite page. I called customer service and after resetting several times, they tried to get the box to reformat itself. Still, a no go. In the end, they told me that the software update did something to the box.
> 
> A new HR20 is heading my way in 3 to 5 days. They told me that since I have the protection plan, the cost is zero.
> 
> That's my story on this software update.


If you have a network cable plugged in. Try removing the cable and rebooting. If that doesn't help try a format and a reboot.


----------



## bobnielsen (Jun 29, 2006)

I'm still having an issue which started with 0x145 (I initially assumed this was the "super pillar box" issue, but it is different). One of the Seattle OTA channels (KCTS 9-1 PBS) broadcasts in 480i, but with a 16:9 format instead of 4:3. If I tune to that channel, the picture is compressed horizontally and pillar bars are added. Pressing the format key on the remote restores it to full-screen, no matter which format setting is selected. If I then switch to a 4:3 SD station it will appear stretched. I can reset it to pillar box by pressing the format key. Before 0x145 the format appeared as it should without any action on my part.

The pillar box color was reset to black by this update, but I was able to reset that from the menu in setup.

Channel switching in "native" mode is much slower than iit was in the 0x15a CE version.


----------



## sharpmibo (Mar 1, 2006)

*HDMI Seems OK Not a lot of testing but hdmi in native mode seems fine. CE 15A was a real problem and happened within minutes, so it looks like they got it right.*


----------



## LameLefty (Sep 29, 2006)

> How do you go back to last update?


You can't, once the release is national.


----------



## LI-SVT (May 18, 2006)

1>Reciever was all lit up this morning. I know it was turned off last night. This is a problem because I have a family member who sleeps in the same room and the blue LEDs light up the whole room.

2>Remote presses are super sensitve. I am getting all kinds of double and tripple responses for single remote button presses.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

I'm reading the same issues that have been creeping in with the last few CEs.
Since there is no way to go back from a national release, that leaves only doing a reset everything to "flush it out" and then see if the hardware is defective. Each release is a bit larger and therefore using more of the system resources, which could be what we're seeing here as "defects" are starting to pop up with some receivers. Well that's what it looks like to me..YMMV


----------



## LI-SVT (May 18, 2006)

"Super Pillar Occurrence" is listed as an improvement to this version. What is it?

If it has something to do with the over crop, it ain't fixed. My picture was jumping up and down this morning when overlays came on the screen. I was set to 480p crop and using native.


----------



## Vinny (Sep 2, 2006)

Conky said:


> So, with Showcase now national on the HR20, does that mean we are going to actually start seeing content on it?


You will see content; however it might be a few days before you do. There are only 2 showcases at the moment. One is about the NASCAR Hot Pass and the other is Welcome to Direct TV.

I'm sure they will be loading up hot and furious in the near future.

Vinny


----------



## VLaslow (Aug 16, 2006)

Received the national release around 1:30am. I don't see any issues. All my recordings are there and playable, my to do's are there, and my weather data was erased (just like it always does on RBR).

Oh, I do see that a program called "Unwrapped," on the Food Channel, has been scheduled to record tomorrow at 4:30pm. I wonder if they paid D* to do that? I certainly didn't schedule it.


----------



## kgearhardt (May 16, 2007)

I too woke up to 0x15c on my HR20 this morning, only to find that all of my recordings were gone along with my scheduled programs. As well as my custom favorites settings. Everything was gone - major bummer! I tried forcing another 0x15c download but that didn't do it.

This is the first time I've experienced a problem with a software update, but my what a problem it is.


----------



## Yamablue (Feb 9, 2007)

Hmm, called home to have the little lady check it out and all is good on my receiver. I always leave mine on, how bout the others that are having problems. The only "problem" I've really ever had with mine was pinky. I'm running native off with 1080i only through HDMI.


----------



## skunkiechris (Apr 11, 2007)

So...not only did this release wipe out all my series links and recordings, but my unit also now refuses to use the eSATA drive that has been hooked up and working since day 1. I've gone through every CE since I've had the unit (~2 months) with no problem.

I've tried a software reset, RBR, pull the plug, and pull the plug and wait 5 minutes. Powered down the eSATA enclosure and powered back up before the HR20. Nothing. I'm going to try a software reinstall now, but I'm pretty frustrated to say the least!  

Incidentally, should loss of the eSATA drive be in this thread, or a new thread, or in the eSATA thread? 

Update: the software reinstall brought the eSATA back to life, but still lost all my recordings, settings, and series links.


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

Here in Dallas, we still don't have a MPeg4 for CW-33, although there is a channel ready dor it. When tuned to it, you get 771. No biggie - took it out of favorites, but now when you type in 33 it goes to the 771 channel.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

skunkiechris said:


> So...not only did this release wipe out all my series links and recordings, but my unit also now refuses to use the eSATA drive that has been hooked up and working since day 1. I've gone through every CE since I've had the unit (~2 months) with no problem.
> 
> I've tried a software reset, RBR, pull the plug, and pull the plug and wait 5 minutes. Powered down the eSATA enclosure and powered back up before the HR20. Nothing. I'm going to try a software reinstall now, but I'm pretty frustrated to say the least!
> 
> ...


Are you certain that you are on your eSATA drive?
As the recordings, settings, ect... are all stored on the drive.

If the HR20 is still not seeing your eSATA for what ever reason...
All of your recordings, settings, ect... will still be missing.

What was the last CE version you were on?


----------



## m4p (Apr 12, 2007)

Vinny said:


> You will see content; however it might be a few days before you do. There are only 2 showcases at the moment. One is about the NASCAR Hot Pass and the other is Welcome to Direct TV.
> 
> I'm sure they will be loading up hot and furious in the near future.
> 
> Vinny


Are we forced to take the showcases? Is there any way to shut it off, do you know?


----------



## D*HR-20 (Jan 7, 2007)

no, there is no way to shut off showcases but it does not use any of the disk space you record to it uses space that was partitioned off for DirecTV use already.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

m4p said:


> Are we forced to take the showcases? Is there any way to shut it off, do you know?


Yes, you are forced.
No, there is no way to shut it off.

Showcases are stored in the 50ish GB of space on the hard drive, which is exclusive to DirecTV. (Aka... it won't take up any space on your system that you have access too.)

Also it is setup up to be passive, and only record/download when the system is in it's idel state and there are no scheduled recordings.


----------



## islesfan (Oct 18, 2006)

OK, this is a little scary! I left this morning without noticing if I had been updated or not, but I generally get the NR as soon as they push it. Is the total loss of recordings common, or is it just one or two people who have experienced it? I haven't gotten to watch several shows, as I was out of town since last Wed.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

islesfan said:


> OK, this is a little scary! I left this morning without noticing if I had been updated or not, but I generally get the NR as soon as they push it. Is the total loss of recordings common, or is it just one or two people who have experienced it? I haven't gotten to watch several shows, as I was out of town since last Wed.


Out of the 600+ people that downloaded the last CE (0x15a) ... (and those that downloaded the other 3 CE's between now and the last NR)

No one reported a total loss of programming, settings, with going TO the latest version.

So at this point... yes, I would have to say it is is uncommon... 
based on reports here, and else where.

(Actually by this point, almost all HR20 owners should have the download)


----------



## skunkiechris (Apr 11, 2007)

Earl Bonovich said:


> Are you certain that you are on your eSATA drive?
> As the recordings, settings, ect... are all stored on the drive.
> 
> If the HR20 is still not seeing your eSATA for what ever reason...
> ...


Yeah, positive. I did have 1 recording on the internal drive, which was gone this morning. My hope was that it wiped the internal, but the external would still be fine....however, not the case. It's pretty easy to tell when it comes up on the external -- drive activity lights, sound, etc. I'm definitely on it now, can see the activity light flickering away, but alas, no recordings...no series links...favorites have been reset... 

Prior to this I was on the 0x15a release from last week. Have never had this problem with any previous CE.


----------



## golfnut-n-nh (Mar 26, 2007)

islesfan said:


> OK, this is a little scary! I left this morning without noticing if I had been updated or not, but I generally get the NR as soon as they push it. Is the total loss of recordings common, or is it just one or two people who have experienced it? I haven't gotten to watch several shows, as I was out of town since last Wed.


Just went home to check. All is well! :hurah: Release was received because center blue lights were on. I have them off under normal circumstances. Recordings are still there, to-do list is still intact and CID is still working.


----------



## islesfan (Oct 18, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> Out of the 600+ people that downloaded the last CE (0x15a) ... (and those that downloaded the other 3 CE's between now and the last NR)
> 
> No one reported a total loss of programming, settings, with going TO the latest version.
> 
> ...


Thanks Earl,

I called my Wife, and she confirmed that all the recordings were still there. I didn't have her check the version number, but I'm sure I'm on the new national release. So, no panic here. :hurah:


----------



## tonycrf (Dec 18, 2006)

Call me crazy, but I just don't remember EVER having issues with updatd TiVo releases!!!


----------



## Steve Robertson (Jun 7, 2005)

tonycrf said:


> Call me crazy, but I just don't remember EVER having issues with updatd TiVo releases!!!


trust me there were plenty I had to replace 2 boxes becuae of their updates


----------



## Milominderbinder2 (Oct 8, 2006)

Someone else started another issue thread first. Steve and I posted there. I too am having each of the problems that Steve notes. I thought I should copy it over here...


Steve said:


> Milominderbinder2 said:
> 
> 
> > 0x15c seems to have fixed the Slip back bug. Unfortunately it did not address any of the other major problems with trickplay.
> ...


Is anyone else havign any of these Trick Play problems with 0x15c?

- Craig


----------



## curlynerd (Jan 14, 2003)

Well, woke up this morning, ready to watch 24, and lo and behold, the upgrade wiped all recordings from my 750GB eSata drive. Everything else intact, and event history of the recordings that were wiped is still there. Tried, rebooting everything to no avail, and a few programs had already recorded this morning.

Nice job, DTV



Curlynerd


My system:

HR20-700
750 GB eSata WD External drive
HDMI to HDMI switch (no HDMI problems)
Samsung 56" DLP 
Networked through Ethernet


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

The HR10 6.3 s/w upgraded to a previously unused disk partition, and for lots of users it exposed bad blocks on disks had been previously puttering along just fine. Other than that, the only other major problems I can recall were with HDMI on earlier units running 3.1x and with OTA audio dropouts on 6.3a, and I was an HR10 user from day one.

One nice thing about the HR20's design is that the s/w apparently resides in onboard memory, so we should at least be immune from disk-related problems caused by s/w updates. /s


----------



## jheda (Sep 19, 2006)

i have had each and every problem listed, and have intermittingly for many versions. frustrating


Milominderbinder2 said:


> Someone else started another issue thread first. Steve and I posted there. I too am having each of the problems that Steve notes. I thought I should copy it over here...
> 
> Is anyone else havign any of these Trick Play problems with 0x15c?
> 
> - Craig


----------



## jdmac29 (Jan 6, 2006)

I got the release last night also, all my recordings on internal hard drive are there, and series links showed LOST and American Idol set for tonight. I had both of the previous CE's


----------



## DishDog (Nov 10, 2006)

This is interesting. CID was working all along until my last CE. It logged the calls but did not display on the TV.

After receiving Ox15c I checked the CID settings and "Notices" was set to 'Off." After setting to "On" and making a couple of test calls, everything seems to be working again.

What I find interesting is that I don't recall ever setting "Notices" to "Off" and there's no one else around here to fool with it.


----------



## StachStach (Sep 8, 2006)

Earl, I haven't seen the question asked, so I might as well be the first. Since the HR20-700 and HR20-100 were basically at the same software version before, and were promised to stay in step, how long before the HR20-100's get the latest national release (0x15C)?

Thanks in advance!
Stach


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

StachStach said:


> Earl, I haven't seen the question asked, so I might as well be the first. Since the HR20-700 and HR20-100 were basically at the same software version before, and were promised to stay in step, how long before the HR20-100's get the latest national release (0x15C)?
> 
> Thanks in advance!
> Stach


Other then "soon"... I don't have a definitive time frame.


----------



## bonscott87 (Jan 21, 2003)

Ouch, I've been updated and I have a problem. Recorded the Wings game last night on Versus. Go to play it today and it's corrupted. If I do a FFW2 it prompts me to delete or keep on the second press of FFW. FFW1 works ok but after about 5 minutes either playing or FFW1 it freezes. I've RBR twice and it gets no better. 

So I had to delete it.

I boasted earlier today that the WAF was near 100 but after this it's dropped a bit. 

Other recordings seem ok so far.


----------



## Fish Man (Apr 22, 2002)

Looks like they fixed "crop" mode! :biggthump

On mine, "crop" used to produce the weird vertically-stretched effect. Now it looks right.


----------



## xandor (Nov 18, 2005)

I got the release as well, over 15b that I was testing (or was that 15a?).

The only problem I had was when it locked up around 12:30p during a recording and it wouldn't respond to remote control or front panel commands. an RBR corrected the issue.


----------



## gpg (Aug 19, 2006)

I lost access to Showtime HD (message said channel not purchased) and TNT HD (just blank screen). At the same time I had no problem getting these channels on my HR10-250. An rbr fixed the problem.


----------



## John in Georgia (Sep 24, 2006)

After this NR, MPEG-4 reception of WSB-2 in Atlanta (which we've been recording daily since receiving the HR-20) was unwatchable occasionally exhibiting a very different pixelation/breakup than I've ever seen (reminded me of a kaleidoscope only with no diagonals). Audio was continuous but video broke into exactly 9 large segments with digital noise (in the 4x3 area) surround by 3 smaller segments of noise and pixelazation on each side (filling out the 16x9 HD image). 

Since these recordings were made when I was away, I was unable to compare the OTA feed -- however, this "kaleidoscopic" reception was something I've never experienced before from D*.


----------



## DishDog (Nov 10, 2006)

Has anyone had problems turning off the blue light ring with 0x15c?


----------



## pdawg17 (Jul 17, 2006)

Can someone confirm for me that their music/photos works? Since the update I can't get it to pop up on the menu...the network/internet test passes though...


----------



## John in Georgia (Sep 24, 2006)

DishDog said:


> Has anyone had problems turning off the blue light ring with 0x15c?


I was able to turn it off the usual way.

John


----------



## eahmjh (Dec 2, 2006)

Here are the results for the National Release 0x15c:

All previously recorded programs = retained
All Scheduled and Series Links = retained
Changing channels still slow = YES
Caller ID finally works again. Before this release when running the system test the Phone line would fail, but now it works and Caller ID now displays the information.
Blue Ring can be turned off in normal manner.
Single button grid guide = retained

Notice a new problem but not related to this release or the last release. Probably about 2-3 weeks ago when switching to WFAA channel 8 Dallas ABC for about a second or two will get serious green blocks all over the screen then is quits. First noticed this when watching previously recorded shows. This looks like an ABC problems. Any other in the Dallas area seen this. All HD channels come in fine include TNT HD as mentioned in an earlier post.


----------



## kram (Sep 3, 2006)

Conky said:


> So, with Showcase now national on the HR20, does that mean we are going to actually start seeing content on it?


Nothing under my "Showcases" tab. What's supposed to be there?


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

kram said:


> Nothing under my "Showcases" tab. What's supposed to be there?


Programs will appear there, once DirecTV pushes them to you..
This update just enables the unit to listen for them and store them.


----------



## Gmaxx (Sep 25, 2006)

Yippoo! Caller ID works again!


----------



## Azeke (Sep 21, 2006)

DishDog said:


> This is interesting. CID was working all along until my last CE. It logged the calls but did not display on the TV.
> 
> After receiving Ox15c I checked the CID settings and "Notices" was set to 'Off." After setting to "On" and making a couple of test calls, everything seems to be working again.
> 
> What I find interesting is that I don't recall ever setting "Notices" to "Off" and there's no one else around here to fool with it.


The CID has returned and is now functioning properly, even catches callers on the first ring as opposed to two rings with previous releases (my wife and daughter are quick to the phone), so needless to say this improvement has made me happy  .

Peace and blessings,

Azeke


----------



## DishDog (Nov 10, 2006)

John in Georgia said:


> I was able to turn it off the usual way.
> 
> John


OK now. Had to first toggle Standby, then it turned off usual way. Noticed that it "bonged" when I turned the lights off. Anyone else notice the error sound effect?


----------



## gully_foyle (Jan 18, 2007)

Straight upgrade from 0x145 to 0x15c. No new problems, no lost recordings or lists etc.

Still have the really annoying inability to change channels in native mode without the box hunting and pecking through all the possible resolutions. Again, I must ask: are there no packet headers available to the software? This really ought to be an easy thing to do. Someone ought to be embarrassed.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

DishDog said:


> OK now. Had to first toggle Standby, then it turned off usual way. Noticed that it "bonged" when I turned the lights off. Anyone else notice the error sound effect?


Sound effects?

yes, they have been there for a while now.
You will only hear them if they are enabled... and if you are on a non-DD program.


----------



## 21hawk (Nov 16, 2006)

No problems at all with this release, had a few minor glitches with 15a, all seems fine, best release yet for me. Need SWM before HD expansion, any chance of another batch of testers?


----------



## armophob (Nov 13, 2006)

I have not had much time to play with it to much, but I have yet to get a 30sec jumpback. A premature kudos if they got that fixed.


----------



## DishDog (Nov 10, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> Sound effects?
> 
> yes, they have been there for a while now.
> You will only hear them if they are enabled... and if you are on a non-DD program.


Yes I know they've been around awhile but hadn't noticed the "bong" when turning off the lights.


----------



## Monty23 (Sep 16, 2006)

I watched several programs tonight that I let get a head start recording then I started watching while it was still recording. Had severe intermittant audio dropouts, several minor video/audio dropouts and twice the screen went completely black for almost 10 seconds, no picture or audio, then came back. Programs were Mpeg4. Also, live TV has intermittant audio stuttering and dropouts on both OTA and Mpeg4. 

Still severe keybounce (RF Remote).


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

30 Second Slip still goes backwards occasionally.


----------



## THE TRUE ONE (Dec 14, 2006)

brott said:


> 30 Second Slip still goes backwards occasionally.


THAT AND AUDIO DROPOUTS. AUDIO DROPOUTS HAVE HAPPENED SINCE I HAVE HAD THIS DAMN THING AND NO UPDATE HAS FIXED THEM, PERIOD.


----------



## TheMoose (Jan 20, 2006)

Mpeg 4 HD trickplay is still bad!
It sometimes jumps back before starting is jerky & freezes.
Sd isn't as bad but it's not good either.

Both of my HR20's guides are slow, one has animation on the other has animation off.
HD locals have pixalation, audio & video dropouts.

My caller ID is gone too, I worked fine until 0x15a & it's still gone on 0x15c.


----------



## Groundhog45 (Nov 10, 2005)

I'm still getting the key bounce, and occasionally no channel change if I don't hit the enter key after the numbers. I haven't seen the jump back before 30 second slip. Otherwise it seems pretty good.


----------



## Keeska (Feb 10, 2007)

For me this has been the worst version of SW since my HR20-700 was installed. The box locked up this afternoon while watching an off air program. Locked up completely. I needed to pull the plug from the wall to get it to do anything (turned itself off).

A few minutes after power cycling it claimed to be recording an off air program for me. However when played back the recording was 36 minutes of black. The TV connected to the same antenna displayed the program fine. After deleting the "recording" the HR20 showed the OTA channel without any problem.

I went to check the signal strength - the menus are noticably slower then in the past - both tuners showed acquired and 85%.

Changing channels now takes more then twice as long as before.

Will DirecTV download the previous version of SW to me if I call and ask them to do so? This version is a disaster for me.


----------



## alv (Aug 13, 2002)

More problems for me than in a couple months (national release to national release). I lost at least 2 recordings - one blank and the other played for a couple minutes and then asked if I wanted to delete. 

Remote seems random at times. Nothing happens, key bounce, sluggishness etc. 

And just when I thought it was safe to tell friends the unit was ok.


----------



## CTuser (Oct 16, 2006)

1. PINKY gone
2. 30-second slip no longer goes backwards.
3. No lost recordings

CALLERID - Stopped working. This usually happens whenever I do a SYSTEM INFO. A reboot usually fixes this problem.


----------



## spoonman (Feb 21, 2007)

THE TRUE ONE said:


> THAT AND AUDIO DROPOUTS. AUDIO DROPOUTS HAVE HAPPENED SINCE I HAVE HAD THIS DAMN THING AND NO UPDATE HAS FIXED THEM, PERIOD.


I had the audio drop outs last night on my local MPEG 4 Fox station, but when I changed the channel and then back to channel they stopped and didn't return.


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

For the second time yesterday (and on a different HR20), I was unable to rewind back through parts of a recording I already watched. I was about 15 minutes through a 30 minute MPEG-2 HD recording when the video froze, but the audio continued to play. After about 30 seconds of waiting, I did a 2X FF to see if the video would ever resume. When it did resume, I hit 2X RW to back up, and I could not rewind back past the 21 minute mark. /s


----------



## DogLover (Mar 19, 2007)

Steve said:


> For the second time yesterday (and on a different HR20), I was unable to rewind back through parts of a recording I already watched. I was about 15 minutes through a 30 minute MPEG-2 HD recording when the video froze, but the audio continued to play. After about 30 seconds of waiting, I did a 2X FF to see if the video would ever resume. When it did resume, I hit 2X RW to back up, and I could not rewind back past the 21 minute mark. /s


I saw a similar video dropout. Last night, watching Hogan's Heroes taped yesterday (from HD channel 79) video froze, but audio kept playing. Tried to trick play forward and backward, but that was very erratic. Finally decide to just let it play. It lasted about 1 minute and then the video came back. Unlike Steve, I was able to rewind back through the program.

When playing through the program, it freezes on the last good frame before the bad section. When rewinding, it freezes on the "first" good frame after the bad section, which was the last frame it would have showed before hitting the bad section. If you try to fastforward, it will not go past that bad section, you have to play to get past the bad section.


----------



## sorahl (Oct 24, 2002)

DogLover said:


> I saw a similar video dropout. Last night, watching Hogan's Heroes taped yesterday (from HD channel 79) video froze, but audio kept playing...


We saw the same exact thing on our recorded Hogan's Heroes...

John


----------



## mridan (Nov 15, 2006)

Two audio/video dropouts watching a recording of Enterprise on HDNET.Caller ID no longer works.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

THE TRUE ONE said:


> THAT AND AUDIO DROPOUTS. AUDIO DROPOUTS HAVE HAPPENED SINCE I HAVE HAD THIS DAMN THING AND NO UPDATE HAS FIXED THEM, PERIOD.


Your problem may have little to do with the HR20.

Please note that in various threads, there is significant testimony to the fact that many local stations have "issues" with their rebroadcast of HD content....you may want to catalog when your problems happen to see if there is some pattern to specific networks/local stations.

If so, contact that station and let them know of your experiences with their broadcast audio problems...it could that they need to make some adjustments that they are not even aware of themselves. That happened with one of my locals 8 months ago when I just got my HR20 new, and haven't had any problem since.


----------



## DogLover (Mar 19, 2007)

sorahl said:


> We saw the same exact thing on our recorded Hogan's Heroes...
> 
> John


Did it happen right around 17-18 minutes into the show?

If so, it sounds like an issue with the broadcast and not with the HR20's.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

Single Live Buffer is still not 100% fixed. I had mixed results last night. One of my systems did not have a buffer when I returned. Something had started to record on what should have been the "other" tuner since the channel that was up had not changed, but the Live TV Buffer was gone.

I had paused a previously recorded program for an extended period (~ 2 hours), but the channel did not change. There should have been a 90 minute buffer on the channel that I was "viewing" since it was on the same channel after the pause as it was before the pause.

On my other HR20 later in the evening, I was able to rewind and catch the last few minutes of American Idol since the recording cut off about 3 minutes too early (AI ran over). In the past I could rarely if ever do this. So SLB works sometimes, but as of 0x15c, it does NOT work all of the time still.


----------



## rfoley2 (Sep 28, 2006)

I received the update, and my recordings and season passes are all gone! My wife is going to kill me. I rebooted 3 times, unplugged it for 5 minutes, still nothing!


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

brott said:


> Single Live Buffer is still not 100% fixed. I had mixed results last night. One of my systems did not have a buffer when I returned. Something had started to record on what should have been the "other" tuner since the channel that was up had not changed, but the Live TV Buffer was gone.


+1 on one of my HR20's. Tried to RW live TV after coming out of standby, and I was at 0:00. /s


----------



## rrbhokies (May 10, 2004)

I was rewinding through Lost last night and when I kept pressing the rewind button, I swear I saw a 5X!!!! It was plain as day on the screen. However, even though it displayed 5X, it only seemed to be rewinding a 1x, but it was very smooth!! And this is with the HD MPEG4 feed. That's the smoothest I've ever seen MPEG4 in FF or RW to date.

However, repeated attempts to make it go to 5X later on didn't work. It must have been some kind of fluke, and I couldn't reproduce it later.

Otherwise, Trickplay and FF and RW speed is still horrible and many times it doesn't recognize my remote control actions.


----------



## JJaret (Aug 25, 2004)

They need to find a way to deal with the turning on and off of channels that D* does from time to time. I had last nights Mets/Cubs game set to record. The playlist said the program only recorded 57 minutes because the channel became unavailable. I got home and was able to catch the last 1/2 inning live.


----------



## CenturyBreak (Feb 28, 2007)

Complete lock-up this morning... first time this has happened since December! 

Clicked on "episodes" of "Ninja Warrior" on G4, and perhaps the box didn't like the idea of an all-weekend-long marathon: 22 new episodes and 100 total. It stopped responding to paging down through the list, so I exited out, hit guide and after one 12-hour jump, it stopped responding to the remote *and* the front panel.

RBR just restored "control", but it also resulted in something I've noticed several times before: an RBR randomly erases groups of manually-set recordings over the following few days... this one's happened with every RBR I've needed over the last few months. Sheesh! :sure:


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

I noticed that the counter for stacked 30 second slips no longer decrements as they are executed. I like this approach better. Not sure how others may feel about it. /s


----------



## bsmithFX4 (Dec 7, 2006)

sorahl said:


> We saw the same exact thing on our recorded Hogan's Heroes...
> 
> John


Saw a similar thing as well. Was watching a taped recording from G4 network. About 2 -3 minutes into it, video froze, but audio kept going. Had the same issue in 0x15a as well. Tried trickplay and could not get video back. Stoped the playback and tried to change channels and it looked like it was changing (the resolution lights changed, the channel banner flashed), but no video or audio at all. Had to do an RBR to get it working again.


----------



## lucky13 (Nov 27, 2006)

JJaret said:


> They need to find a way to deal with the turning on and off of channels that D* does from time to time. I had last nights Mets/Cubs game set to record. The playlist said the program only recorded 57 minutes because the channel became unavailable. I got home and was able to catch the last 1/2 inning live.


I've complained about this, too.
However, last night I got home very late; sat down to watch the same game at 12:30 am. I first padded it another 3 hours, whichwas good because there was a 3-hr= rain delay.

The entire recording was there, through to the end.

So not only is the EI recording problem sporadic among games, it's sporadic among receivers.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Steve said:


> I noticed that the counter for stacked 30 second slips no longer decrements as they are executed. I like this approach better. Not sure how others may feel about it. /s


I don't recall it decrementing before?


----------



## raw6464 (Dec 11, 2006)

Both dish tuners went 771 searching for signal. Had to re-boot to get them back. This NEVER happened before.

Key bounce is STILL a problem... seems to be software realted.... a reboot fixes it for a while. This is my 3rd box with key bounce, tech support supervisor says they DO NOT consider key bounce a problem? Sometimes it's so bad it takes 4-5 attempts to change a channel... and forget trick plays... the box becomes useless. 

"Tech supports" response makes me a VERY unhappy customer, in affect saying I have to live with it... they are in a total state of denial. Maybe their 2 year commitment needs to be tested considering how troublesome this box has been.


----------



## miedwards72 (Feb 24, 2007)

I still get audio drops and this is the first time my caller id does not work. But I still love my Hr20. An imperfect HR20 is still better than a regular receiver any day. One day they will get it right.


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> I don't recall it decrementing before?


Maybe I'm cracking up. I could swear it did. If not that, something seems to be different then. /s


----------



## MikeW (May 16, 2002)

Had my first blank recording. Local news OTA recorded last night in HD. Status bar shows 35 minutes of programming. When I went to play it, I would see the status bar titled "10:00 News..." but live TV was still showing. Started a different recording, then tried to play the news and got only a blank screen.


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

eahmjh said:


> Here are the results for the National Release 0x15c:
> 
> All previously recorded programs = retained
> All Scheduled and Series Links = retained
> ...


I'm in DFW and have seen the same issue.


----------



## dsm (Jul 11, 2004)

Got the update just before 6am EST. Around 9pm I sat down to watch TV for the first time and found that only one tuner would tune. That one was programming LOST. Any time I changed the channel it showed that one tuner and said all tuners were in use. I kept trying to change the channel variious ways and at one point it let me change channel but it never really tuned. When I tried to change again it show both tuners in use with just one of them recording. The non-recording one I could select but it would just show a black screen. Weird. After Lost finished recording I did a reset (through the menus) and it fixed the problem.

I thought this was bad because the second tuner should have been recording something else that I now missed, but I guess I should be glad I didn't lose all my saved recordings as some others have.

-steve


----------



## jkjls (Jan 12, 2007)

sigma1914 said:


> I'm in DFW and have seen the same issue.


I am in Austin and have seen this for a couple of weeks now also. Right now I don't recall if it is just ABC or not. I will try it out tonight.


----------



## SlobberingHorde (Apr 20, 2007)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> Your problem may have little to do with the HR20.
> 
> Please note that in various threads, there is significant testimony to the fact that many local stations have "issues" with their rebroadcast of HD content....you may want to catalog when your problems happen to see if there is some pattern to specific networks/local stations.
> 
> If so, contact that station and let them know of your experiences with their broadcast audio problems...it could that they need to make some adjustments that they are not even aware of themselves. That happened with one of my locals 8 months ago when I just got my HR20 new, and haven't had any problem since.


I have had audio dropout problems for the entire 6-7 months I have had D* and I do not have any OTA connected. My locals are through D*.

Does calling the station make any sense in this context? Seems to me this would be D* not the stations.


----------



## The Big Bad (Aug 23, 2006)

LI-SVT said:


> 2>Remote presses are super sensitve. I am getting all kinds of double and tripple responses for single remote button presses.


I second this issue. Remote presses for me are also super sensitive. In fact, I ended up accidentally deleting my entire folder of Planet Earth. (BTW, I did not know that you could delete all of the recordings in a folder without having to go into the folder itself and delete one-by-one - is this new?)


----------



## lucky13 (Nov 27, 2006)

All the more reason there should be a mandatory "Are you sure you want to delete?" pop-up before any delete is actually made. Keybounce (which I thankfully haven't had) puts too much danger in deleting by dashdash. 

The option to undelete (barring a full disk) would be a better solution; keeping the shortcut short and saving us from software problems or own stupidity.

I'll repost this in the wishlist, but thought it was relevant here, too.


----------



## Michael D'Angelo (Oct 21, 2006)

lucky13 said:


> All the more reason there should be a mandatory "Are you sure you want to delete?" pop-up before any delete is actually made. Keybounce (which I thankfully haven't had) puts too much danger in deleting by dashdash.
> 
> The option to undelete (barring a full disk) would be a better solution; keeping the shortcut short and saving us from software problems or own stupidity.
> 
> I'll repost this in the wishlist, but thought it was relevant here, too.


What I would like to see would be Directv takes about 10% of the HD and when you delete something it goes into the 10% and you have like 24 or 48 restore the program if you would like to. If not after the time is up it deletes it completely.


----------



## SPACECASE (Mar 11, 2007)

My CID has been working 100% for all the CEs for more than a month now and It quit after 015c downloaded. Only 1 call has made it through in the last 24 hours and it is the only one in the history. I did a reset and had my wife call me from work and it did pop up so maybe that is all it needed, we will see.


----------



## calidelphia (Feb 17, 2007)

I have a problem with RSN channel 96 FSN west trickplay here in LA. FF freezes picture from 3 to 7 seconds before moving through frames and it has me playing the guessing game on where it will end up when play is pressed. 30 sec. slip is brutal also. It was the fourth time I recorded an Angels game on this channnel and all four recordings have had this problem. I don't notice this problem on any other MPEG 4 channel, or MPEG 2 for that matter. First noticed this with the last NR. Also added 30 min. to the end of this recording and it didn't update. No other major problems with this release.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

Steve said:


> Maybe I'm cracking up. I could swear it did. If not that, something seems to be different then. /s


Steve, I think you're cracking :lol:

What you are probably remembering is pretty much the same phenomenon that I frequently see. You likely rapid fire a few (3-4) and just as it flicks back to zero, you hit one or two more giving it the appearance that it is going down.

*The 30 SECOND SLIP queues clicks and notes the number on the screen. It should decrement by one as each 30 SECOND SLIP is completed* is currently #41 on the HR20 Wish List, but usually when people discuss it on the forum here, they talk themselves out of the need for it.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

Steve said:


> Maybe I'm cracking up. I could swear it did. If not that, something seems to be different then. /s


I'm sure you're not cracking up but I don't remember it decrementing either.


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

lamontcranston said:


> I'm sure you're not cracking up but I don't remember it decrementing either.


Prolly exactly what Doug said. I bet D* tweaked the timing slightly so now I get more clicks in before the first slip finishes (or maybe I'm just getting faster on the draw! ). I know SOMETHING seems different. /s


----------



## Michael D'Angelo (Oct 21, 2006)

My CID stopped working again.


----------



## carl6 (Nov 16, 2005)

I also distinctly remember watching the 30 second slip count decreasing as it played, but I'm not sure if that was on the HR20 or the R15. I hadn't even thought about it until the comments were made in this thread.

Carl


----------



## mridan (Nov 15, 2006)

The Big Bad said:


> I second this issue. Remote presses for me are also super sensitive. In fact, I ended up accidentally deleting my entire folder of Planet Earth. (BTW, I did not know that you could delete all of the recordings in a folder without having to go into the folder itself and delete one-by-one - is this new?)


I third this issue


----------



## Vader14 (Sep 5, 2006)

no audio to optical cable when powering box on from standby if a HD channel is on when I turned it off. i have to pause live tv or change the channel to get audio back. audio works fine through hdmi cable all times.


----------



## squawk (Mar 5, 2006)

mridan said:


> I third this issue


I fourth it.

How 'bout some fixes to some real problems like the keybounce, rather than these minor BS ones like decrementing readout on the 30 sec-skip?


----------



## JHL (Jan 15, 2007)

I was out of town on Tuesday and Wednesday. When I got home on Wednesday night I was watching a DVD and noticed that "Lost" was not recording. My HR-20 would not turn on, so I assumed a new firmware download had occurred.

I pulled the power cord at about 10:04PM and the system was finally up at 10:13PM. Only then did "Lost" start recording. Since it was an OTA recording, I wish it could have started sooner.

Everything else seemed to be intact, I had several recordings left over from Monday and Tuesday night. I did lose a scheduled recording from 6PM.

When I checked the system history, it reported a firmware update at 10:10PM on Wednesday night. I was able to watch several recordings later that night so I assume that the system has fully recovered.


----------



## raw6464 (Dec 11, 2006)

squawk said:


> I fourth it.
> 
> How 'bout some fixes to some real problems like the keybounce, rather than these minor BS ones like decrementing readout on the 30 sec-skip?


Tech support supervisor told me directly... keybounce is not a problem and he would refer it to engineering.

I think they are getting so many complaints about this problem they are denying it exists and don't know how to fix it. When I told the first customer rep that I was experiencing keybounce *she sent me directly to the tech supervisor* without ANY further discussion... hmmmm... I asked myself why does this issue call for such an escalation? Well I found out, he absolutely refused to replace my HR20 because of it... and for all intents and purposes denied it's existance.

It's one thing when the "leading edge" technology functions don't work... but another thing when the basic remote control functions don't. These people are really getting to look like the keystone cops. How long does it take to write good stable software that works? Every "fix" brings another bunch of new "issues". What good are all the bells and whistles if changing the channel causes your blood pressure to rise.


----------



## JACKIEGAGA (Dec 11, 2006)

For the first time ever my CID did not work under 15c. I did a RBR and it is working now. Channel change is slower and trick play is not as smooth as 158. Also REW in live TV still pauses before rewinding


----------



## m4p (Apr 12, 2007)

Earl Bonovich said:


> Yes, you are forced.
> No, there is no way to shut it off.
> 
> Showcases are stored in the 50ish GB of space on the hard drive, which is exclusive to DirecTV. (Aka... it won't take up any space on your system that you have access too.)
> ...


Thanks for the replies, Earl and D*HR20. I'm glad to hear it won't use up any of the hard drive space I use. Earl, you say it's set up to only record/download when the system is idle and no scheduled recordings, but I like to watch live tv while I let the program cache so I can leave the room, or fastforward thru commercials. This Showcase shouldn't have any effect on that, should it?


----------



## gully_foyle (Jan 18, 2007)

raw6464 said:


> It's one thing when the "leading edge" technology functions don't work... but another thing when the basic remote control functions don't. These people are really getting to look like the keystone cops. How long does it take to write good stable software that works? Every "fix" brings another bunch of new "issues". What good are all the bells and whistles if changing the channel causes your blood pressure to rise.


Debouncing keystrokes is kinda "Programming 101". But then this box exhibits all the symptoms of a very bad initial design that they are trying to patch into workability. One wonders if there is an, um, successor product in the works.


----------



## oldguy1 (Aug 22, 2006)

The only fault I have thus far with 0x15c is with the very slow time to change channels. Much slower than previous releases. On both my HR20's.


----------



## 21hawk (Nov 16, 2006)

SlobberingHorde said:


> I have had audio dropout problems for the entire 6-7 months I have had D* and I do not have any OTA connected. My locals are through D*.
> 
> Does calling the station make any sense in this context? Seems to me this would be D* not the stations.


DirecTV picks up the OTA signal with an antenna just as you or I would in most cases and passes it along, so if the problem originates with the local station, DirecTV can't help but pass it along. Two of my locals switched to HD this January and are still working out the audio bugs, and have acknowledged the problem. They have replaced Tandberg decoders to no avail.


----------



## JACKIEGAGA (Dec 11, 2006)

Recordings are stopping to early under 15C. This release is a step back. 158 worked much better.


----------



## Bajanjack (Oct 22, 2006)

Keybounce has absolutely regressed.........the worst so far........


----------



## TriggerDeems (Mar 1, 2007)

For those lurkers who are scared to get a HR20, and for those with dropout problems, there is some hope....

I have had very few dropouts ever, and have never had to do a RBR to get things to work. Am I lucky? Perhaps, or perhaps some of the following can help:

I have a Sonorastore.com HRPID1422 polarity locker and voltage booster installed "inline". In addition, I have 3 other satellite boxes, which certainly helps with the voltage required to change the LNBs.

I aligned the dish precisely, following the general instructions on solidsignal.com. I didn't use a meter (dish was aligned "in the ballpark", so I just had to tweak the 101 and 119 alignments). I had the wife in front of the HR20 with a walkie talkie radio as I turned and twisted the dish slightly. All my signals from the appriopriate transponders are now in the 90+ range--much better than the installer did.

I use component cables, not HDMI ("old" Pioneer Elite HDTV doesn't have HDMI)

I have a laptop cooling fan on top of the HR20 with typical internal temp at about 110ish.

Do these things make a difference??? Seems to for me. Good luck.


----------



## xerxes (Jan 21, 2007)

dsm said:


> Got the update just before 6am EST. Around 9pm I sat down to watch TV for the first time and found that only one tuner would tune. That one was programming LOST. Any time I changed the channel it showed that one tuner and said all tuners were in use. I kept trying to change the channel variious ways and at one point it let me change channel but it never really tuned. When I tried to change again it show both tuners in use with just one of them recording. The non-recording one I could select but it would just show a black screen. Weird. After Lost finished recording I did a reset (through the menus) and it fixed the problem.
> 
> I thought this was bad because the second tuner should have been recording something else that I now missed, but I guess I should be glad I didn't lose all my saved recordings as some others have.
> 
> -steve


Same exact issue here when watching the office recorded, one tuner was recording and Greys anatomy didn't record. It said cancelled in the to do list history even though it wasn't cancelled. Sucks.


----------



## MrCuda74 (Feb 26, 2006)

Upgrade completed with no loss of previous recordings. Remote control keypress once results in at least two keypresses being simulated seems to be worse now than the last CE release. Channel change still painfully slow however 99% of what I watch is recorded not live so that is not a big deal for me. So far everything else is working OK.


----------



## Gbsnplr (Nov 10, 2006)

I can no longer use Dolby Digital ON. I have no sound through the optical connection unless I turn Dolby Digial off.


----------



## ODiN91 (Oct 30, 2006)

I've had periodic stuttering/dropped frames with SD and MPEG-4 channels during live playback. My recording of the Wings/Ducks game on CH 94 today also stopped 1.5 hours in.


----------



## birdman1 (Nov 19, 2006)

I’m not sure if this is an issue with 15c or the station. I recorded Grey’s Anatomy tonight, when I went to watch it, it had severe audio sync problems. I FF and RW it but it was still there. I then did a RBR and still had the problem. 

It happened on channel 10 KXTV Sacramento stations.

I've never had this problem before with this channel.

Any one else have this problem?


----------



## Scott R. Scherr (Aug 19, 2006)

I have had an audio-video synch problem. When fast forwarding through commercials and then jumping back, it is significantly out of synch. Pressing pause and play a couple of times solves the problem. Never had this problem before!

Scott


----------



## PlanetBill (May 8, 2006)

Wife is complaining about slow channel changes now on 15C. I agree with her, its much slower than last CE or NR. I think I've seen the remains of Pinky. Comming out of 30 slip, a few scattered macro blocks appeared on the screen for a brief second. I think they were her ashes blowing around.


----------



## mridan (Nov 15, 2006)

audio/video dropouts(2),watching Smallville recorded on ota 9-1,after that my wife and I watched recording of CSI on ota 2-1 with NO audio/video problems.Unplugged HR20 for fifteen minutes yesterday and deleted call list,CID still not working.


----------



## djfrankie (Jan 7, 2004)

got the new NR, and all recordings there and new thursday shows recorded, so did wednesday's shows.

still having pixelation and audio dropouts on LOCAL ny HD channels (MPEG2).

Frank


----------



## lucky13 (Nov 27, 2006)

Tried to watch my recording of the Mets and Cubs last night, but it wasn't there. (I saw the game live on mlb.com, but I wanted to watch again the Mets' stirring 9th-inning comeback against the Cubbies. Sorry, Earl.)

History said is was deleted by viewer, which is not true. It was on the To-Do list Wed. night; didn't check it Thursday morning.

My recordings for tonight's Game One of the Subway Series were still listed this AM, and I added another one. I have one DVR set to record on the SD and M4 EI channels in the 730s, and the other DVR is set to record the game on Ch 95. I will be very upset if all these recordings fail, as I can't watch the game live; but I'll be home in the late afternoon, so I can check it again.

Here's another bug: My saved search (keyword Sports/Baseball/Mets) lists the Mets-Yankees game tonight on Yes and SNY, but not on the EI channels in either HD or SD, nor on Ch 95. The program title seems the same to me (Yankees at Mets). What's wrong here?

Others have made this same plea, but I'll repeat it here: VOD will be nice, but please fix the sports subscriptions bug. The DVR needs to reliably record a team's games, without us having to check it every day. (Stepping down from soapbox now.) Please.


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

Not a new issue to 0x15c, but last nights "office" (wnbc MPEG-4) severely miscued the start. First time viewing from the play list, the time bar said it was at 0:00, but that position was, in fact, about 5 minutes in, after the SNL commercial break. The complete recording was there, but I had to RW back from 0:00 to find the real beginning. During RW, the counter remained at 0:00. /s


----------



## LameLefty (Sep 29, 2006)

I checked my History list for the first time in awhile last night and noticed that several recordings from the last few days (all MPEG2 SD material) were listed as Partials. In one case, a CSI: from Spike stopped after 46 minutes; in another, a syndicated sitcom off the local CW affiliate stopped after 16 minutes. I don't usually watch those shows - I'll be curious as to my wife's reactions once she get around to watching these. 

These are the first Partials we have ever had in 7 months with the HR20, aside from those I've intentionally stopped early for some reason like changing the channel during a recording.


----------



## ChrisMinCT (Dec 7, 2006)

This release did not address annoying isues that I've been living with for a while and introduced a new problem:
* REW - screen still freezes for 5-15 seconds before starting to move.
* HD local recordings are still starting 30sec+ into show and require you to rewind before watching.
* Still do not have a live buffer coming out of standby on either unit.
* Audio dropout occurances seem to be about the same. More video pixelation on HD locals than previously (that's an opinion based on 2 days, mind you).

New problem:
* 3 HD local recordings so far with "buzzing" throughout the audio (on 2 different 700s). Unwatchable basically. Everyone sounds like they're part insect. Really grates on you fast. This is all on the unit with DD on. Not on the unit with DD off. Buzzing exists in both the optical connection to the receiver and the analog connection to the TV.


----------



## Rasputin13 (Oct 24, 2006)

15C has not been so good to me. 

In addition to a botched recording of The Office detailed in another thread (which, to be fair, has happened with other releases as well), the channel change speed has been positively and atrociously slow (Native ON).

I have also had frequent audio dropouts and video glitches from the national HD feeds (ESPN in particular). Reboot did not cure. I have had this issue on some previous releases, but they are more frequent now (or at least they were last night). Thus far, 15C is a step back in that regard.


----------



## FredMig (Nov 7, 2006)

Trick Play seems worse with this version. 1x shows freeze frame, 2x shows frames out of order.

This is my only remaining complaint with the HR20.

Fix Trick Play and I'll even forget about DLB (Never thought I'd say that!).


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

FredMig said:


> Trick Play seems worse with this version. 1x shows freeze frame, 2x shows frames out of order.
> 
> This is my only remaining complaint with the HR20.
> 
> Fix Trick Play and I'll even forget about DLB (Never thought I'd say that!).


+1. Also, try hitting Replay at the beginning of an MPEG-4 recording (to make sure your really at the start). It often moves forward instead of backwards! /s


----------



## bmclean (Feb 1, 2007)

The key bounce issue has definately gotten worse with 15C. Nowhere near the same problem with 15A. 15A was probably the best release for fixing it. 15A I still had key bounce issues with my one receiver but now with 15C I have it on both.


----------



## goyard4x (Mar 12, 2007)

Got the upgrade 2 days ago, didn't loose any settings or recordings. What I have noticed is audio drop outs of up to 20 seconds on recordings, and the worst is when I go to delete a recorded show after viewing it, as soon as I hit the delete now button the unit freezes up and won't respond to remote or front button panel, requires RBR. This has happened 3 times since the upgrade, I did notice that it was recording a show when I went to delete the show I was watching and I am not sure if this is the key as to why it is locking up. Any ideas?


----------



## SENATOR (May 9, 2006)

I'm almost scared to go home and check my machine. It was working just fine last night, but that's before I knew there was a new update - so, it may or may not have been pushed.


----------



## Michael D'Angelo (Oct 21, 2006)

SENATOR said:


> I'm almost scared to go home and check my machine. It was working just fine last night, but that's before I knew there was a new update - so, it may or may not have been pushed.


The update was Wednesday morning. If you were OK last night you should be fine now. If not it has nothing to do with the update.


----------



## SlobberingHorde (Apr 20, 2007)

21hawk said:


> DirecTV picks up the OTA signal with an antenna just as you or I would in most cases and passes it along, so if the problem originates with the local station, DirecTV can't help but pass it along. Two of my locals switched to HD this January and are still working out the audio bugs, and have acknowledged the problem. They have replaced Tandberg decoders to no avail.


That makes more sense to me.Thanks for the info. I will try to contact the local stations since they seem to be the ones with the problems. I don't really think I have noticed it much on the other stations.


----------



## gully_foyle (Jan 18, 2007)

mridan said:


> audio/video dropouts(2),watching Smallville recorded on ota 9-1,after that my wife and I watched recording of CSI on ota 2-1 with NO audio/video problems.Unplugged HR20 for fifteen minutes yesterday and deleted call list,CID still not working.


I've noticed autio dropouts on specific channels before, and near as I can tell it doesn't matter if I'm using my HR10 or my HR20, some channels just drop out. HBOHD, for example. So I can't blameit on the HR20, but whether it's HBO or D*, can't say. I've also noticed dropouts on KABC-7 in LA, even on a direct antenna feed to the TV.


----------



## MichaelP (Dec 5, 2006)

I've noticed a small problem with 0x15c that I have not seen previously. 

I was trying to setup a recording for one episode of Nova on my local PBS station this morning but the UI did not respond to me pressing the R button on the harmony 880 remote. 

To get to the episode I have opened the Guide, navigated to channel 9, highlighted the channel on the far left and hit info. I then scrolled down to the episode I wanted, highlighted it and pressed the select button. When I found the specific ep I wanted to pressed the R button on the remote. Nothing happened after a few seconds so I pressed the button again. Again nothing happened after a few seconds, so I hit the Back button and again selected the episode I wanted to record. Now, of course, I saw the RRR icon indicating that I had setup a Series Link. So I canceled the SL, and set up the single episode to record. This time when I pressed the R button on the remote the UI responded and showed me it was doing something. 

Perhaps I just haven't noticed this behavior before, but I don't remember seeing it before I got the 0x15c update.


----------



## Milominderbinder2 (Oct 8, 2006)

Steve said:


> Not a new issue to 0x15c, but last nights "office" (wnbc MPEG-4) severely miscued the start. First time viewing from the play list, the time bar said it was at 0:00, but that position was, in fact, about 5 minutes in, after the SNL commercial break. The complete recording was there, but I had to RW back from 0:00 to find the real beginning. During RW, the counter remained at 0:00. /s


Last night ER miscued by exactly 1 minute. We lost some of the opening scenes.

Please take the Report Card Poll if you haven't already:

HR20-700 - Report Card: 0x15C

- Craig


----------



## steff3 (Jun 12, 2006)

birdman1 said:


> I'm not sure if this is an issue with 15c or the station. I recorded Grey's Anatomy tonight, when I went to watch it, it had severe audio sync problems. I FF and RW it but it was still there. I then did a RBR and still had the problem.
> 
> It happened on channel 10 KXTV Sacramento stations.
> 
> ...


Have it recorded but not watched yet. I'll check it out tonight and report back.


----------



## shotdisc98 (May 7, 2007)

birdman1 said:


> I'm not sure if this is an issue with 15c or the station. I recorded Grey's Anatomy tonight, when I went to watch it, it had severe audio sync problems. I FF and RW it but it was still there. I then did a RBR and still had the problem.
> 
> It happened on channel 10 KXTV Sacramento stations.
> 
> ...


Had it here too but it somehow fixed itself maybe 10 minutes into the show. I think it was a channel issue since it was isolated to just Grey's and not to any other show or any other channel.


----------



## bto4wd (Apr 17, 2007)

SlobberingHorde said:


> That makes more sense to me.Thanks for the info. I will try to contact the local stations since they seem to be the ones with the problems. I don't really think I have noticed it much on the other stations.


No need to contact your local station. If one of your local stations are having problems they will be reported on AVSForum. There is a separate thread for each DMA.

Go here: http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=453241 to find your specific thread. Jump to the end and see if others are complaining about OTA signals. If no one else is complaining it's a 99% change it's a D* problem.

For Detroit check out this thread: http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?p=10570293

Looking back over the past few days no one else in Detroit is mentioning any problems with the signals coming from the stations OTA.


----------



## SlobberingHorde (Apr 20, 2007)

bto4wd said:


> No need to contact your local station. If one of your local stations are having problems they will be reported on AVSForum. There is a separate thread for each DMA.
> 
> Jump to the end and see if others are complaining about OTA signals. If no one else is complaining it's a 99% change it's a D* problem.
> 
> Looking back over the past few days no one else in Detroit is mentioning any problems with the signals coming from the stations OTA.


Thanks for the additional info there! That seems to point to D* (big surprise!) It happens pretty much daily for me, sometimes as long as 15 seconds!

It is mighty irritating and has been getting worse. I really wish they would just sort it out. I could care less about the guide tearing or UI polish. As long as the shows play and I don't miss audio from dropouts I would be perfectly happy.


----------



## Steve Robertson (Jun 7, 2005)

Last night I was watching NESNHD and all of a sudden the box started scanning through all the sports stations I punched in 623 again and it went back to NESN then itstarted all over again so I punched in 623 again and that was the end of the searching it was very weird never seen anything like that before.


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

Sigh. Caller ID died again... about 56 hours after I did a RBR to kick-start it. In the past, the longest it ever worked (since 0x145) was about 80 hours after a soft reset (Setup, Restart).

Prior to 0x15c a soft reset was all that was required to get it going. Something changed with this version, however, becsue the restart after the software downloaded and a subsequent soft reset didn't enable it, but an RBR did. And before you ask, I'm grounded!  0 ohms between chassis and ground, measured with a multitester. /s


----------



## tladle (Mar 3, 2007)

Lost CID with this release. Was working on all other national releases until this one.

Any thoughts to correct it?


----------



## JACKIEGAGA (Dec 11, 2006)

tladle said:


> Lost CID with this release. Was working on all other national releases until this one.
> 
> Any thoughts to correct it?


Do a Red Button Reset it worked for me


----------



## Gmaxx (Sep 25, 2006)

I just read through this thread and didn't see the problem I'm now having. I got 15c a couple of days ago when the release went national. No problems until now. Only on MPEG 4 HD locals I get the 771 searching for sat 1 or 2 depending on the channel. It is happening on BN4, BN5, and BN7. Strangely enough NESN HD which is MPEG 4 doesn't have this problem and neither do any of the other stations, HD or not. I did a set up screen reboot of the HR and the problem remains.


----------



## PoitNarf (Aug 19, 2006)

Extra vertical stretching in Crop format still exists in this version!!!! Please fix it 

See this thread for more info:

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=87960


----------



## tladle (Mar 3, 2007)

JACKIEGAGA said:


> Do a Red Button Reset it worked for me


I did a soft reset from the menu and it worked.


----------



## CenturyBreak (Feb 28, 2007)

Sheesh... *ANOTHER* complete lockup with 15C! 

Watching a recorded program, switched to a live channel without 'stopping' the recorded program: black screen... tried switching to another channel: complete lockup... both remote and front panel buttons unresponsive.

RBR yet again... oh boy, I'm juuuuuuuuust oh-so-happily looking forward to redoing all those manual records that will mysteriously disappear! :sure:


----------



## jchoueiri (May 19, 2007)

Hi- I am very new to this- just got 119 and 110 last week- was working just fine , today only 119 is working and not the 110- tried to reset the receiver to the factory setting, auto scan , blind scan... no channels- what does it mean?


----------



## laplaine (Apr 20, 2007)

Grey's Anatomy recorded with no sound last night. Reset doesn't seem to correct it. I've been having problems with the intermittent sound drop outs like others have reported, but this one is pretty severe since it has no audio at all.


----------



## pprather (Nov 12, 2006)

I've noticed this release has fixed my network issue of losing a connection after 3 songs. I was able to play music for over an hour. No issues. The only problem i've noticed, and it's probably a local affiliate issue, is fox has a slight stutter in the video. Audio is fine but the video stutters.


----------



## steff3 (Jun 12, 2006)

birdman1 said:


> I'm not sure if this is an issue with 15c or the station. I recorded Grey's Anatomy tonight, when I went to watch it, it had severe audio sync problems. I FF and RW it but it was still there. I then did a RBR and still had the problem.
> 
> It happened on channel 10 KXTV Sacramento stations.
> 
> ...


Okay, just watched without any audio sync problems. Recorded on 10-1


----------



## dsm (Jul 11, 2004)

jchoueiri said:


> Hi- I am very new to this- just got 119 and 110 last week- was working just fine , today only 119 is working and not the 110- tried to reset the receiver to the factory setting, auto scan , blind scan... no channels- what does it mean?


Welcome! This sounds like your dish moved a bit. Either tackle it yourself or if D* installed it within last 90 days call them and they will do it for free. This big dish really needs to be solidly mounted and all bolts tightened. The software rev doesn't usually take out a satellite so if this doesn't work for further discussion you should probably start a separate topic. Many people will help.

-steve


----------



## Red Raider (May 4, 2007)

tonycrf said:


> Call me crazy, but I just don't remember EVER having issues with updatd TiVo releases!!!


I know what you are saying!! I never had any software issues with TiVO. Unfortunately the hard drive did fail and that started me on the road with the HR20 and the gazillion software updates - in just a few months.


----------



## Red Raider (May 4, 2007)

DishDog said:


> Yes I know they've been around awhile but hadn't noticed the "bong" when turning off the lights.


I never heard the bongs when dimming the light until the release prior to this release. I know the option has always been there - I never chose it. I guess someone else did for me.


----------



## lucky13 (Nov 27, 2006)

lucky13 said:


> Tried to watch my recording of the Mets and Cubs last night, but it wasn't there. (I saw the game live on mlb.com, but I wanted to watch again the Mets' stirring 9th-inning comeback against the Cubbies. Sorry, Earl.)
> 
> History said is was deleted by viewer, which is not true. It was on the To-Do list Wed. night; didn't check it Thursday morning.
> 
> ...


Report:

3 attempts to record NYY-NYM EI:

1st DVR successfully recorded Ch 95 for the 3 hours scheduled. I didn't pad

2nd DVR successfully recorded M4 Ch 731; recording till I deleted the game at about 12:30 am
SD EI game on Ch 741 recorded for about 2:20. Recording ended with one out in the 9th. History says program became unavailable. I'm guessing a Yankee fan threw the switch.

Maybe better luck with 15F.

Also--all the channels showing this game appeared in my search list this afternoon. This was not a guide rebuild issue; box hadn't reset since the NR, and the games were in the guide, anyway.


----------



## Gmaxx (Sep 25, 2006)

Gmaxx said:


> I just read through this thread and didn't see the problem I'm now having. I got 15c a couple of days ago when the release went national. No problems until now. Only on MPEG 4 HD locals I get the 771 searching for sat 1 or 2 depending on the channel. It is happening on BN4, BN5, and BN7. Strangely enough NESN HD which is MPEG 4 doesn't have this problem and neither do any of the other stations, HD or not. I did a set up screen reboot of the HR and the problem remains.


Correction. The channels that are having a problem are are WBZ 4, WCVB 5, and WHDH 7. These are the Boston HD locals. Anyone else having this problem?


----------



## Steve Robertson (Jun 7, 2005)

Gmaxx said:


> I just read through this thread and didn't see the problem I'm now having. I got 15c a couple of days ago when the release went national. No problems until now. Only on MPEG 4 HD locals I get the 771 searching for sat 1 or 2 depending on the channel. It is happening on BN4, BN5, and BN7. Strangely enough NESN HD which is MPEG 4 doesn't have this problem and neither do any of the other stations, HD or not. I did a set up screen reboot of the HR and the problem remains.


Have you checked to make sure that the new foliage that has just come out is not blocking your dish? I had to take down a couple of branches and everything is great now


----------



## Steady Teddy (Jan 23, 2007)

I'm seeing very sluggish response when navigating through the menus. 

Plus the unit doesn't respond when I press the List button. I usually have to press play or info first, then I'm able to bring up the playlist.


----------



## shmengie (Apr 12, 2007)

as i'm still a fairly new hr20 owner, don't know how far back this goes. but, i searched here as best i could...

in list mode, neither 'list by|expiration (first)' nor 'list by|expiration (last)' work. they both just sort alphabetically. i assume this is a bug and not just a problem i'm having.

*edit*: wait. maybe nevermind. maybe i just don't know what expiration is. after thinking about this some more, and realizing that i didn't even know what the difference is between sorting by new/old and expiration, i'm thinking that maybe expiration is something else. something i don't have. damn, okay, it looks like expiration is only for ppv, sorry. please ignore this post.


----------



## Janice805 (Nov 27, 2005)

1. Caller ID not working. RBR fixed, then CID died "again". New update not "recording" calls on list.

2. Wouldn't record one episode of LOST. Tried setting that episode manually, it was there, then disappeared, I manually told it to record again, next day when I was ready to watch it, it was GONE. (For some reason, it just wouldn't record that episode).

3. I hate the HR 20. It's so twitchy that I record everything in duplicate on my HR10-250 as a back-up and I don't feel I should have to do that, but it's the only way to actually ENSURE I have recorded what I want.

4. Why did they do this ridiculous UPDATE when all the Season Finale's are happening???????

I have more complaints, but I'll stop here.


----------



## jahgreen (Dec 15, 2006)

Sigh. I guess I knew it would happen.

My HR20 was installed last Sunday. I'm not sure this is a 15c issue, but I hadn't had any of these problems (or any other problems) in the brief time I was using the HR20 before the download. Since then:

1. Lockup on the first attempt to download the software. I did a RBR. The receiver immediately began downloading the software and did so successfully. One recording missed (but it's on my DirecTivo, which, thanks to the advice here, is being used as a backup). All existing recordings and series links were still there.

2. The next day, when I came home from work, the HR20 seemed to be in standby, all lights off on the front panel. I didn't put it in standby. Anyway, it was not responsive to the remote, nor to any of the front panel buttons. After a RBR, all seemed to work.

3. Today, I started recording a movie on HDNET. I then switched channels to the Yankees-Mets game on Fox. That was fine except: I was then stuck. I could watch the game, but I couldn't change the channel with the remote. After experimentation, I found I could occasionally get a response to the following remote buttons: Guide, Menu, Exit. But I couldn't do anything in the Guide or Menu, because the up-down and channel buttons got no response.

Then I went to the front panel. From there, I could get the Guide and the Menu. The up and down buttons on the front panel worked in Guide, but not in Menu, and even in Guide they worked approximately once out of every 5 times pressed. I could use them to move to another show in the Guide, and then the Select button allowed me to change the channel to that show. No other buttons worked.

I found that I could use the off and on buttons, on both the remote and front panel, but nothing changed by doing so.

As I couldn't get into the Menu for a soft reset, I did a RBR. All function seems to be restored.

I waited until the movie that was being recorded was finished before I did the RBR. That recording is available in List.


To the extent it matters in compiling this information (and it doesn't seem in would in this case): My HR20 is connected by component to a Panasonic plasma. I have 10 series links and 88% capacity showing on the hard drive.

At this point, I don't see anything further I can or should do, but if anyone thinks otherwise, let me know.


----------



## RMSko (Aug 23, 2006)

Since 15C has gone national, shouldn't it also be in the 100 series? I have a 100 and my s/w version is 146. Any idea if it'll be getting 15C?


----------



## kram (Sep 3, 2006)

New problem since this release: When I first tune to the local NBC affiliate here in Denver (not OTA), the picture is pixelated and then returns to normal. Anyone else experiencing this?


----------



## Smuuth (Oct 4, 2005)

kram said:


> New problem since this release: When I first tune to the local NBC affiliate here in Denver (not OTA), the picture is pixelated and then returns to normal. Anyone else experiencing this?


Yes, and that is not related to the 15c release, it was happening before the software update. AFAIK, it is only channel 9 HD from the satellite that is doing it.


----------



## kram (Sep 3, 2006)

Smuuth said:


> Yes, and that is not related to the 15c release, it was happening before the software update. AFAIK, it is only channel 9 HD from the satellite that is doing it.


Never happened before for me. Do you know if the station is aware of the problem?


----------



## mhudes (May 20, 2007)

Please tell me that someone has figured out how to restore all of the programs that I had recorded before this 'update' came out and wiped my entire machine?

I lost tons of good shows including a Pay per View that I hadn't watched!

I am new to the forum, can someone explain to me why when you call D* they act as if this is the first time they are hearing about an issue when on this forum there are tons of people talkinga about these issues?

The genius at D* that I spoke to tried to convince me that the ONLY way to wipe out a machine like I was describing is if I had done it myself with my remote!


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

I wonder if the people who are experiencing lost programs were or were not participating in CE releases? I have been testing each CE release as they come out, and there have been several of them between the last two national releases, so I was getting "incremental" fixes with each CE release. I have not lost any programs.

For those who have lost programming, can you report whether or not you had downloaded any CE releases since the last national release?


----------



## TWJR (May 17, 2007)

RMSko said:


> Since 15C has gone national, shouldn't it also be in the 100 series? I have a 100 and my s/w version is 146. Any idea if it'll be getting 15C?


I also have the 100 and I just forced a download. Came up with the 0146. Why am I not getting the 15C?


----------



## Michael D'Angelo (Oct 21, 2006)

TWJR said:


> I also have the 100 and I just forced a download. Came up with the 0146. Why am I not getting the 15C?


0x15c is only for the -700. -100 is still on 0x146.


----------



## jmhga44 (Aug 27, 2006)

eahmjh said:


> Here are the results for the National Release 0x15c:
> 
> All previously recorded programs = retained
> All Scheduled and Series Links = retained
> ...


I've noticed the same thing when changing to the HD Channel 8 in Dallas (WFAA) also. Thought that it may also be a problem with the station.


----------



## pprather (Nov 12, 2006)

pprather said:


> I've noticed this release has fixed my network issue of losing a connection after 3 songs. I was able to play music for over an hour. No issues. The only problem i've noticed, and it's probably a local affiliate issue, is fox has a slight stutter in the video. Audio is fine but the video stutters.


I've actually noticing a lot of video stutter on Discovery HD as well. Perhaps it is 15C related.


----------



## Panchovilla (Mar 26, 2006)

ajiovine said:


> Ah, the update zapped my HR20. The box wouldn't move beyond the receiving info from the satellite page. I called customer service and after resetting several times, they tried to get the box to reformat itself. Still, a no go. In the end, they told me that the software update did something to the box.
> 
> A new HR20 is heading my way in 3 to 5 days. They told me that since I have the protection plan, the cost is zero.
> 
> That's my story on this software update.


I'm curious to know if you are getting a NEW unit or a Refurb - did they tell you it would be a new one?


----------



## JHL (Jan 15, 2007)

I stopped recording a program about half way through it. The HR-20 still has the yellow light on and I turned it off two hours ago. There is nothing else scheduled to be recorded this evening.


----------



## Slip Jigs (Oct 20, 2006)

Well, after a good long stretch of nearly flawless operation, it seems that this update messed something up. 

Prior to it all, I had a LNB replaced and installed a UPS to correct audio and and video dropouts on local HD channels. That and a full reset did the trick. 

Now since the update, the problems are back - but are now also affecting MPEG2 HD channels. Here's some specifics:

1. Recorded Idol on Tues last week, watched it on Wed. The show started about 3 minutes in - but I was able to rewind into negative time to the start of the show. There were frequent audio drops and picture pixelation. 

2. Have been noticed similar symptons on other HD channels - such as Showtime and Locals. Started watching the Red Wings yesterday on NBC - audio cut out every 5 secs or so. A RBR did seem to help that situation. 

If going by past experience, I think I need a full Reset again. But I don't want to lose the entire season on Sopranos which I have yet to watch. I'm waiting for the first episode to come back around first - which I had before the first reset!


----------



## dg28 (Feb 4, 2007)

Sames old, same old for CID. Works for awhile, then myteriously dies. Reset fixes the problem temporarily. Still saying this is a software issue, D*?


----------



## Fish Man (Apr 22, 2002)

dg28 said:


> Sames old, same old for CID. Works for awhile, then myteriously dies. Reset fixes the problem temporarily. Still saying this is a software issue, D*?


The fact that a reset fixes it is very nearly conclusive proof that it is, indeed a software issue.

This sort of thing is a classic symptom of a memory/resource leak in the software.

That being said, as of yesterday evening, my CID was still working with *no resets* since 0x15C installed. With 0x145, it would work for a day or two and then quit.


----------



## roconnell (Apr 9, 2007)

Duplicate Recording. 
I have my HR20 programed to record the The OReily Factor at 7pm everynight. My problem is that is it records it every time it comes on in the evening at 7pm, then at 10pm and then at 2am, the 10 and 2 being repeats of the 7pm. I have it set on 1st run only but it still records them. My Old Tivo was smart enough to know that the later times it came on were repeats of the earlier broadcast. So whats the deal?


----------



## danco (Jan 20, 2007)

roconnell said:


> Duplicate Recording.
> I have my HR20 programed to record the The OReily Factor at 7pm everynight. My problem is that is it records it every time it comes on in the evening at 7pm, then at 10pm and then at 2am, the 10 and 2 being repeats of the 7pm. I have it set on 1st run only but it still records them. My Old Tivo was smart enough to know that the later times it came on were repeats of the earlier broadcast. So whats the deal?


The problem is that the Guide doesn't identify the later show as a repeat. This same thing happens on other shows (_Countdown with Keith Olbermann_ and _The Daily Show with Jon Stewart_, to name two).

This problem also plagued me with my old HR10-250 HD TiVo, so it's not something unique with the HR20...

The solution is to set a manual, recurring recording for Monday-Friday at 7pm on Channel 360.

Not the cleanest way to do things, but this work-around does work.

Good luck,
~Dan


----------



## Drewg5 (Dec 15, 2006)

Issue: Random Pink Screens.

Connection: HDMI

Cause: Changeing the volume, Power Cycling, Firmware update (reboot screens), Boot-up (at the start of a new screen)

TV: listed below, additional info about tv: ATI F/W v4.02/Micro Version:V021

HDMI cable has been replaced, connections are tight.


----------



## iamjemhadar (Mar 1, 2007)

I paid online for an all day ticket PPV movie and recorded it on Sunday May 6, 2007. I watched it partially and set the recording as"keep" to view it at a later date. Today when I went to finish viewing the recording the list had it as expiring 6/7. I tried to view it but the HR20 keeps on asking, "Are you sure you want to watch Rocky Balboa for $3.99?" Anybody have this kind of problem? Is there a way I can watch the movie without being billed for another $3.99?

Kenny


----------



## Joelh1 (Nov 17, 2006)

jmhga44 said:


> I've noticed the same thing when changing to the HD Channel 8 in Dallas (WFAA) also. Thought that it may also be a problem with the station.


I have the same problem. Whenever I FF or slip forward or backward I get green pixilation for 2 or 3 seconds.


----------



## SlobberingHorde (Apr 20, 2007)

SlobberingHorde said:


> Thanks for the additional info there! That seems to point to D* (big surprise!) It happens pretty much daily for me, sometimes as long as 15 seconds!
> 
> It is mighty irritating and has been getting worse. I really wish they would just sort it out. I could care less about the guide tearing or UI polish. As long as the shows play and I don't miss audio from dropouts I would be perfectly happy.


Just to keep this up to date, I tried switching from HDMI to component based on suggestions from others in the forum (thanks all!) Unfortunately it didn't fix the audio problems. In addition, my wife and I can both see a negative impact to video quality with component. I will be switching back to HDMI today.

This will cause me to switch providers if it doesn't get fixed. NFLST and lots of HD are pointless if I can't hear the dialogue.


----------



## sstang (Nov 5, 2006)

Why is there an expiration date on PPV orders? I have indicated on the DVR that I want to keep the movies I recorded but there still is an expiration date. Will I lose those movies if I don't watch them by that date?


----------



## squawk (Mar 5, 2006)

ChrisMinCT said:


> New problem:
> * 3 HD local recordings so far with "buzzing" throughout the audio (on 2 different 700s). Unwatchable basically. Everyone sounds like they're part insect. Really grates on you fast. This is all on the unit with DD on. Not on the unit with DD off. Buzzing exists in both the optical connection to the receiver and the analog connection to the TV.


I had this problem a couple weeks ago. Mine was more like a "humming." Switched to HDTV's OTA tuner to see if it was a feed issue. It wasn't. Definitely caused by receiver. Haven't noticed it lately. Maybe upgrade fixed problem.

Suggest you try a reboot to try & fix.


----------



## jahgreen (Dec 15, 2006)

On Sunday, I was watching "live" TV at 7 pm when two shows were set to record. The receiver went to a screen that stated something like "Live TV conflict," stated that two shows were recording, displayed the two channels being recorded, and advised that I should push "exit to view Channel 71." But hitting exit brought me back to the same screen. I could not get to any other screen, including the list of available recordings or to the menu. I had to wait until one of the recordings completed, at which time control of the HR20 was returned to me.

At least in this circumstance, the HR20 could NOT record two shows while I watched a completed recording.


----------



## rbrome (Aug 18, 2006)

Scott R. Scherr said:


> I have had an audio-video synch problem. When fast forwarding through commercials and then jumping back, it is significantly out of synch. Pressing pause and play a couple of times solves the problem. Never had this problem before!
> 
> Scott


I had this on the first thing I watched after the update. Damn if I can't recall the show, but I haven't seen it since.

It was REALLY severe, though. If I paused for about 3 seconds, it would "catch up" and after that the audio would be almost synced, but then it would "drift" until it was almost a whole sentence off! Pause, play, drift... pause, play, drift... it was very annoying.

At the same time, I was experiencing a severe frame rate issue. It was NOT pixelization or audio dropout, etc. but something very different. It reminded me of bad streaming video over the Internet, where random frames would just be dropped.

I only experienced this the day after the update.


----------



## rbrome (Aug 18, 2006)

I'm getting really frustrated with the major video and audio quality problems on my HD locals here in Philly.

We had perfect weather last night when "Heroes" finale aired, and the test screens show great signal strength (seriously 95-100 on all sats).

Yet my recording of Heroes is filled with constant audio dropouts (every 5 seconds or so) and regular video breakups in the form of large, pixelated green stripes, etc.

This has been going on forever on most of my HD locals, but it seems to be getting worse. What is wrong with DirecTV?


----------



## rbrome (Aug 18, 2006)

The two episodes of The Daily Show that were recorded right before this recent update (May 14 and May 15) are seriously corrupted on my machine. No other shows and no other episodes seem to be affected.

When I try to play them, I get a black screen and bad (negative) numbers in the playbar. The whole system slows to a crawl. It doesn't freeze, but every button press has a 3-7 second delay. Pressing the stop button seems to be the only way to restore normal system speed (after waiting a while for the stop command to "take".)

See screenshots.


----------



## Slip Jigs (Oct 20, 2006)

rbrome said:


> I'm getting really frustrated with the major video and audio quality problems on my HD locals here in Philly.
> 
> We had perfect weather last night when "Heroes" finale aired, and the test screens show great signal strength (seriously 95-100 on all sats).
> 
> ...


I hear ya - I thought I had this issue resolved, but it came back with the update. I really wish all updates were optional.

I haven't done a CE update in a long time either. Something tells me that every update should be followed by a full reset, but who wants to lost all their saved shows?


----------



## rfoley2 (Sep 28, 2006)

drew2k said:


> I wonder if the people who are experiencing lost programs were or were not participating in CE releases? I have been testing each CE release as they come out, and there have been several of them between the last two national releases, so I was getting "incremental" fixes with each CE release. I have not lost any programs.
> 
> For those who have lost programming, can you report whether or not you had downloaded any CE releases since the last national release?


I have not downloaded any CE releases.

I lost everything


----------



## jediphish (Dec 4, 2005)

Just noticed for the first time that 0x15c exhibits the "double vertical stretch" when in 480i crop mode. Haven't seen this in a while.


----------



## DJ Art (Oct 30, 2006)

Hey guys, I also lost all my recording with 0x15c ... bummer.
But my biggest issue is that ever since the update, I can only record from one sat tuner now.

This is how my settings read now:

*Tuner 1: SAT, Record
Tuner 2: SAT
Off-Air Tuner 1: ATSC,Record
Off-Air Tuner 2: ATSC,Record*

I did a reset and even tried doing the satellite setup all over and same results.

I would appreciate help on this, I want my dual SAT tuners to record.

BTW: I do have both coax in both SAT TUNERS and both register enough signal.

Thanks


----------



## dpd (May 23, 2007)

I started new HD service with Directv in late Feburary. It is very frustrating. Things have been getting mostly worse with the new software upgrades. I have 15c now and the following are still a problem:

Audio drop outs. These seem to get worse if you pause or rewind live broadcasts. It is clearly a software issue because I can rewind past where the audio dropped out and replay it and the audio is fine.
Audio/Video synchronization. This has gotten worse with the last couple of software updates. It seems worse on HD channels but I still see it on SD channels.
Sometimes it takes 4 or 5 tries to get it to change channels. I press the channel number I want, the banner comes up then disappears and the channel doesn't change. More crappy software.
I have called support several times. They sent out a replacement HR20 (a refurb unit) and it was no different. That was no surprise since these issues all seem like software problems. Just for fun I spent some time arguing with support that I should be able to copy my recordings off my original box onto an extrernal hard drive, then load them into the new box from the hard drive. I finally got a person who understood what I was asking but they said there is no support for that. I sent the refurb unit back.

I have confirmed the audio issues on both the optical and HDMI interfaces - again pointing to a software issue.

I had a Directv Tivo box before this and had no problems like this.

I really wish they would stop wasting time on cosmetic issues with the GUI and focus on getting the basic operation (watching TV) working first.


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

dpd said:


> Sometimes it takes 4 or 5 tries to get it to change channels. I press the channel number I want, the banner comes up then disappears and the channel doesn't change. More crappy software.


I agree that there is a bug in the behavior of channel changing when ENTER is not used, but the HR20 user manual includes the following, which is guranteed to change channels:

From the description of the remote: *ENTER *- Activates channel number entries quickly.

From page 11, Watching TV: To access the channel of your choice, simply key in its numbers on your remote (the channel wil appear in a second or two, *or press ENTER after the numbers and it will appear right away*).

I have never had a problem changing channels when using ENTER.


----------



## SlobberingHorde (Apr 20, 2007)

dpd said:


> I started new HD service with Directv in late Feburary. It is very frustrating. Things have been getting mostly worse with the new software upgrades. I have 15c now and the following are still a problem:
> 
> Audio drop outs. These seem to get worse if you pause or rewind live broadcasts. It is clearly a software issue because I can rewind past where the audio dropped out and replay it and the audio is fine.
> Audio/Video synchronization. This has gotten worse with the last couple of software updates. It seems worse on HD channels but I still see it on SD channels.
> ...


I agree completely. Your excperience with D* and audio mirrors mine. I wish they would get the core stuff working and forget the lipstick on this pig.


----------



## MizzouTiger (Jan 10, 2007)

My Caller ID has stopped working for the first time since I have had the receiver (January 07). I am now trying a reset to see if it brings it back.


----------



## mlyle (Nov 16, 2006)

After the update, I am finding that some Mpeg 2 SD recordings will no longer FF faster than 1x, or rewind. The backup button also now will fast forward a little bit, the 30 second skip does a little backward movement.

HD recordings seem fine, and some SD do. The problem is that you cannot tell, until you try to FF at 2x, when you find that suddenly you are back at the beginning of the recording.


----------



## Bobby42 (Apr 18, 2007)

dpd said:


> I started new HD service with Directv in late Feburary. It is very frustrating. Things have been getting mostly worse with the new software upgrades. I have 15c now and the following are still a problem:
> 
> Audio drop outs. These seem to get worse if you pause or rewind live broadcasts. It is clearly a software issue because I can rewind past where the audio dropped out and replay it and the audio is fine.
> Audio/Video synchronization. This has gotten worse with the last couple of software updates. It seems worse on HD channels but I still see it on SD channels.
> ...


I've experienced the audio dropout issue as well. Rewind and replay and they go away, but still very annoying.


----------



## quarrymen1 (Dec 14, 2006)

i want my caller id!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Trane (Dec 17, 2006)

While this is my first post, I've been a thankful reader of this forum since Sept. 06 when it told me to stop trying to get the OTA working. I'll get the specs out of the way first:

Original Version: 0xa4 (so it's been awhile)
Current Version 0x15C (upgraded on 5/16)
Native Display set to 1080i all the time
43" Hitachi UltrascanHD Projection TV
Component Video w/ Optical Audio

I've been a Tivo user (still have 2 R10s) since 2001 and have loved it, in fact converted a ton of people over to D* and Tivo. In August, I was looking to move to HD and was given an upgrade to an HD D*Tivo. After 6 weeks of installation delays, the installers show up with the HR20 telling me how lucky I am. After numerous calls to D* asking for the Tivo, I agreed to give the HR20 time.

I've had mixed feelings since the beginning, but I've faithfully waited upgrade after upgrade for a stable DVR. I've participated in CE since Elvis and I understand the ups and downs of beta testing. The problem is the national releases are Beta and the CE stuff is much more like alpha than anything else.

I've been a product manager and director of prod. mgmt. in software and software services for almost 15 years, so I consider myself a pretty understanding "user" because there are always problems with new releases. The problem is that it's been almost 9 months and the box is only marginally better. I got home last night to find that the box had shut itself off and could only be rebooted after unplugging (RBR didn't work) it. Thus, Lost and American Idol weren't recorded. Yeah, the wife was super happy about that. A random shut down 9 months after release isn't a bug, it's a fundamental flaw. That isn't acceptable. It just isn't.

I know there are some who will say that I'm being negative or that my first post shouldn't be so critical, but I've simply had it. I called D* today and asked for the Tivo they promised me (there are notes dated back to 9/06 with this recorded), but they won't send one because they don't have any (no kidding) and there isn't a retailer who still carries them, so I'm stuck with this joke of a machine.

I'm back to where I was 9 months ago, I'm going to give cable and Dish a very serious look (even though I don't want to leave D*) because the HR20 is just too unstable.

If I was the product manager on this, I'd be embarrassed everyday I walked into the office. Especially since there are freeware versions of dvr software that is more robust and stable. 

Eric Chaffee


----------



## K4SMX (May 19, 2007)

Just "upgraded" an older Samsung HD receiver to the HR20. For the next few days I will be constrained to only one feed from the AU9, which receives bodacious signals when hooked to either tuner. Of course I immediately received 015C. It seems to think I have two feed lines, and every time I change channels it wants to switch to the tuner with no antenna. In fact, the SYSTEM TEST shows both tuners ACQUIRED - OK, and a VIEW SIGNAL STRENGTH actually shows low-grade signals (30-45) on a few 101 transponders on the tuner with no antenna connected (with or w/out the BBC).

This means that I have had to install a quick-disconnect F connecter and switch the single incoming feed to whichever tuner it is currently looking for when I change channels. Exception: When receiving a signal on the connected tuner, if I simply change the channel with the channel button on the remote, one-at-a-time, it doesn't try to change tuners. This of course has an even lower WAF than swapping inputs!

Does this sound like an 015C problem, or is it perhaps pre-existing? I thought if you had a single feed to tuner 1, it would act like a single tuner DVR.

Thanks!

Stew


----------



## Tremaine (Sep 15, 2006)

When the software was first installed, my HR20 would not boot up, it would get about 9% complete and then freeze. It took 4 calls and 5 people at DTV, until I finally got a tech to tell me it would require a reformat!:eek2: 

This seemed to fix the problem and after 3 hours on the phone I was back in business. Despite ill feelings towards D* and their customer service (what has happened over the years), I could watch TV again.

However, it seems that it is not completely fixed. About twice a day all controls seem to freeze at random times. I have tried with mulitple remotes to rule that out. The controls on the receiver stop working and it requires 1-2 RBRs before it is running properly again.

It never did that before this latest software install.  

Its not very fun trying to explain to my two-year old why we have to sit and wait through 2 RBRs until we can watch Mickey Mouse. Ug!

Anyone else experiencing this?


----------



## webshot (May 1, 2007)

My problems with 15c:

1. Super slow channel changing.
2. Locked up changing channels yesterday and REALLY pissed my wife off. 

I reboot immediately after every upgrade. So far everything else seems to be working ok, but I'm sure I'll find more. No problems with caller ID or Audio. Channel changing by number seems to be working ok again.

Connections used:

Component video
TOS link for audio to receiver
Ethernet connection used
USB port used for cooling fan


----------



## MrKlaatu (Mar 8, 2007)

I have had no major problems since the upgrade, but have noticed one minor one:

Occasionally, when resuming play from a paused recording, the video starts and freezes three times before continuing to play normally.

Don't know if anyone else has had this problem.


----------



## bdowell (Mar 4, 2003)

(belongs in new CE thread.... content moved)


----------



## SteveHas (Feb 7, 2007)

At first the install went fine.
I still have not seen a showcase, and my caller id is on and off again though.
Then 5 days after the upgrade I turned it on one night to discover I had vertical green lines through the picture. I restarted, same result. I hit the red reset button, no change.
So I rebooted, and lost all recordings on the hard drive, but got rid of the green lines.
Now the active channels will only display 4:3, not 16:9.
I have not seen any changes in the unit, i.e. I do not see any of the improvements noted in the release notes.


----------



## shendley (Nov 28, 2005)

I just wanted to second an issue I remember reading somewhere on this thread: though it's great to see the conflicts listed in the to do list, clicking on the show that's not scheduled to record because of the conflict should bring you to a screen which asks how you want to resolve the conflict. Instead, it just brings you to a screen with information about the show which at the bottom says this show is scheduled to record!


----------



## Gbsnplr (Nov 10, 2006)

I was having a sound issue that I think now was my Pioneer Elite reciever. With that said I have had major issues with my HR20 since Oct of last year. I finally got D* to send me a new receiver. I asked for a HR20-100 but got another 700. Set that unit up and couldn't get it to install on my system either with HDMI or component. I got nothing but gray screens. I sent that unit back and kept my old one. What a joke.


----------



## hankmack (Feb 8, 2006)

MizzouTiger said:


> My Caller ID has stopped working for the first time since I have had the receiver (January 07). I am now trying a reset to see if it brings it back.


I noticed mine stopped too. I pushed the reset button the the box and the ID is working again.


----------



## funhouse69 (Mar 26, 2007)

Thankfully all of my recordings are still intact as I have an external 750Gb drive with a Ton of HD Recordings on it. 

I have noticed that when I try and rewind or the replay the screen just freezes or I get severe pixelization. This seems to happen on MGEG4 Channels more than others. A great example is NESN HD, I'm watching the game right now. The picture is perfect until I try and do any kind of trickplay.


----------



## opelap (Nov 4, 2006)

Tried to manually record the Tennis Channel this weekend. No recording, no history entry, no nothing.


----------



## Dusty (Sep 21, 2006)

Last Sunday, one of our HR20 (0x15C) refused to play back all over recorded programs. When we hit PLAY, we have a dark screen, no progress bar. Exit button still worked so I can backed out of the playback and tried other recordings. Fixed it with a red button reset.


----------



## philslc (Dec 2, 2006)

Dusty said:


> Last Sunday, one of our HR20 (0x15C) refused to play back all over recorded programs. When we hit PLAY, we have a dark screen, no progress bar. Exit button still worked so I can backed out of the playback and tried other recordings. Fixed it with a red button reset.


That happened to my HR20-100 (0x15C) yesterday. I did the menu restart and the problem went away.

Phil


----------



## jorhett (Nov 14, 2006)

The latest software is a big step backwards.

1. I have started to have repeated audio/video sync problems. Hitting "OFF" and then "ON" seems to solve them, but I've never seen these problems before 15C.

2. Many of my series links are not recording all shows. I turned on the TV last night and found motorcycle racing on display. No record light. Checked the program, yep, the station, yep, this should have been caught by a series record and wasn't.

WTF?


----------



## Incog-Neato (Apr 21, 2006)

Can anyone confirm whether this released fixed the Chicago WBBM CH2 OTA HD channel problem? According to the notes it does (LOW VHF ISSUE), but need to verify.


----------



## Incog-Neato (Apr 21, 2006)

^ ^ ^
????????


----------



## jorhett (Nov 14, 2006)

Earl, what's up with a fix or a rollback for 15C. This is clearly the worst release in a long time.


----------



## tboan02 (Dec 29, 2006)

I got the 0x15C update about 2 weeks ago since then I started having problems with slow channel changing and lock ups, I have had my HR20 for over 6 months now and never had any problems until this latest update sometimes if I catch it in time I can do the software reset and everything is fine for a day or two and then I need to restart it again. A couple of times it has locked up and I have had to use the red restart button. 

I have also noticed that when this starts to happen and I have recently added a program to be recorded after the restart I have to add the recording back into the to do list because it was deleted during the restart.

Does anyone have any ideas on what may be going on?

Thanks


----------



## lucky13 (Nov 27, 2006)

tboan02 said:


> I have also noticed that when this starts to happen and I have recently added a program to be recorded after the restart I have to add the recording back into the to do list because it was deleted during the restart.
> 
> Does anyone have any ideas on what may be going on?
> 
> Thanks


I believe that's a function of the way the guide repopulates after a restart, and the way the ToDo list finds programs.

I was having some power work done on my home yesterday, so I carefully powered down my HR20s (both running 164). After the new power line was running, I satarted up the DVRs. I scheduled a recording on one of them, but then had to power down again. When I restarted the HR20s, the new recording was missing.

It's possible the recording would have reappeared in the ToDo list after a while, but I didn't want to forget it, so I just scheduled it again.


----------



## thekochs (Oct 7, 2006)

Not sure if this was posted yet. Yesterday I hit a manual record about 20 minutes into a 2 hour movie. I came back later to view the movie and noticed it showed 1:40 minutes. I know that sounds correct since I was not tuned to this channel initially so no buffer for first 20 minutes. The odd thing though was the timeline for the moive showed I was at the end of the 1:40 yet the movie was not near over. I probably watched for another 30 minutes with this timeline still showing at end. The movie finally ended and I got the Delete YES/NO question.

Never noticed this before in other software rev.


----------



## brugg90 (May 31, 2007)

Im sure this has been mentioned, but i cant get anything with the search. What,how,when can we show only the channels that we receive, instead of showing tons that must be checked channel by channel?


----------



## Ken S (Feb 13, 2007)

Program Series that were setup using a search that had "The" at the beginning stop recording.
The search string under "recent searches" is changed to "Title, The".
There is no warning of the stoppage other than programs stop being marked for record.

The clock on the HR20 still seems to be off. Recordings, on many channels still end up to a minute (usually about 30 seconds) early.


----------



## Dusty (Sep 21, 2006)

Dusty said:


> Last Sunday, one of our HR20 (0x15C) refused to play back all over recorded programs. When we hit PLAY, we have a dark screen, no progress bar. Exit button still worked so I can backed out of the playback and tried other recordings. Fixed it with a red button reset.


Happened again this Sunday.

Also three times now, if I used trick play too aggressively, when I return to play mode, I will lose Dolby Digital on my Kenwood AV receiver (connected through optical audio cable). I seem to be able to get it back by turning off the AV receiver and turn it back on again. This never happened to be through all the releases but this one.


----------



## Robert L (Dec 13, 2005)

Installed a HR20 about 10 days ago at my parents. Just got a call because apparently all they are getting is a black screen. Info comes up but sounded like it was stuck on one channel. List also would come up but nothing would play. I told them to press that red button and I assume it came back too life. But I have a feeling it didn't record anything, while it was in that state.


----------



## Robert L (Dec 13, 2005)

Adding to my other post, it appears the HR20 hung up on Good morning America, with a freeze screen after about 20 minutes. I setup 3 manual records on my parents unit because their the type of shows that will record over and over. That can create conflicts when there really shouldn't be any, if I was to use series links. 

But, I was looking at the manual records and they weren't deleting them, like I had told them too. I didn't even look at the percent of HD left, and they are SD shows, but there was about 7 of just one show. 

I'm a little lost on why a box that is almost a year old, don't have a keep at most manual record option. That's not even a feature, its just a common sense thing for a dvr to have. What is the problem with not putting that on the HR20 ?

I'm sure they will learn to delete the shows, they really aren't having much trouble, considering they had a HR10-250. It don't help any that instead of the actual name of the what was recorded is on the list, that it just says manual record and time, if more than one show has been recorded.


----------



## MichaelP (Dec 5, 2006)

Last night I had my first blank recording. It was an episode of Conviction recorded off UHD this past Friday. What was odd about it was none of the trickplay functions appeared to work because when ever I tried to play, pause, FF, or REW the status bar never showed up on the screen, so I could not tell what was happening. It was just a black screen. But the Info banner had all the correct data in it. 

So I rebooted the device, using the menus, and unfortunately when I got back to my list of recordings the show was gone. It has been deleted in the reboot. Disappointing.


----------



## Cartman (Nov 30, 2006)

If I’m watching a recorded program and the DVR starts recording on tuner 2, per the ‘to do’ list, any recorded time (live buffer) on tuner 1 gets wiped away and it doesn't start recording again until you exit from watching the recorded program.

For example, I was watching Mythbusters on Discovery last week on a lag. I had caught up, so I started watching a recorded program so a lag could build up again. I left tuner 1 on the Discovery channel. At 8:30, the recorder started up to record a different show, on tuner 2. At about 8:40, I stopped watching the recorded show so I could watch Mythbusters on a lag again. However, when I exited back to the tuner, I was still on the Discovery channel, but there was no recorded history for the channel. 

Is anyone else running into this?


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

MisterEd said:


> Can anyone confirm whether this released fixed the Chicago WBBM CH2 OTA HD channel problem? According to the notes it does (LOW VHF ISSUE), but need to verify.


Yes, it does work with the latest software releases.


----------



## gregchak (Jan 8, 2007)

I've had my HR20 since around 0x10b. All releases have been an improvement over the previous until now. Last Sunday I had to RBR 3 times. I don't know whether this is related to the update or not, but since around last Thursday my HD channels (Local and national) have been having pixelation problems. Its not because of tress or leaves. Our trees have had full leaves for well over a month now with no issues. What worries me most is the national HD feeds on 119. Their signal strengths are all 90+. My locals are much lower and I need to get D* to realign. Do you think my receiver is going bad or do you think the software update did me in?


----------



## hackshack9 (Jun 7, 2007)

It seems to me the biggest issue is 'blocking' or macroblocking when there is flashing and motion in the HD picture. Not sure the solution (faster bitrate?) Only hope is better transcoding or codecs to eliminate this IMO? Are others seeing this or know a solution to minimize this? Its real bad on big tvs watching dark movies or sports (TNT BB is horrible)

But we really have no choice here, you have to upgrade if you hope to see any new HD content from sat companies.

Transcoding
But how does the content get turned into MPEG-4? Broadcasters transmit their HD content in MPEG-2 and have not yet recognized any strong incentive to upgrade their systems to MPEG-4. Converting the HD MPEG-2 programs into MPEG-4 requires the operator to transcode the video into the new advanced format. Operators' recent experiences with transcoding show that video quality takes a hit when the HD content is transcoded to MPEG-4, suffering up to 1 dB of quality degradation, a significant and visible loss. The reason for this loss is that although the algorithms are similar, they're not similar enough.


----------



## BubbaDude (May 22, 2007)

hackshack9 said:


> The reason for this loss is that although the algorithms are similar, they're not similar enough.


Transcoding is typically done by rendering the original compressed stream into native TV and then compressing the native stream into the alternate compression format. MPEG-4 is used to compress streams more than MPEG-2 allows, and that increased compression results in a reduction in quality. There's a little entropy in going from one lossy compression scheme to another, but the main problem is simply the degree of compression.


----------



## Fish Man (Apr 22, 2002)

I haven't seen this one reported but I could have missed it.

Also, I don't know if it's specific to 0x15C or if it existed in earlier versions also. (I haven't gotten 0x166 yet.)

My -700 running 0x15C "forgot how to use" two tuners.

My wife was watching "America's Got Talent" and it came time to record "Star Trek: Enterprise" (one of my SL's) and it changed the channel on her.

When she tried to change back, it said that it would have to stop recording "ST:E". It was the only thing recording so the other tuner should have been free.

I stopped "ST:E" recording and did a signal strength test. Signals looked excellent on all 5 sats on *both tuners*.

Then I went to the "info and test" screen and I saw something *very interesting:*

The section on "Active Tuners" looked like this:


Sat 1, Record
Sat 2,
ATSC 1, Record
ATSC 2, Record

*Hmmmm.....* Note the lack of the word "Record" after "Sat 2"!

A "soft reboot" (from the menu) cleared the problem. It's now RECORDING both "ST:E" and "AGT" (what's left of them, anyway) as I write this.

Interesting bug, to be sure...


----------



## cantfish2much (Feb 5, 2007)

Slow channel changes here as well (sometime 5 seconds to change). Plus the first release that caused some CID to stop working. Definitely a step backwards!



tboan02 said:


> I got the 0x15C update about 2 weeks ago since then I started having problems with slow channel changing and lock ups, I have had my HR20 for over 6 months now and never had any problems until this latest update sometimes if I catch it in time I can do the software reset and everything is fine for a day or two and then I need to restart it again. A couple of times it has locked up and I have had to use the red restart button.
> 
> I have also noticed that when this starts to happen and I have recently added a program to be recorded after the restart I have to add the recording back into the to do list because it was deleted during the restart.
> 
> ...


----------

